# what did you make today?



## pcrose

I made steak yakisoba


----------



## Piranha_man

I made a phone call to Papa's Pizza and had 'em deliver a large pepperoni, sausage and black olive with extra sauce.


----------



## pcrose

hey you are from my state


----------



## Ja'eh

A rum n coke.


----------



## pcrose

exciting! your avatar is creepy.


----------



## Ja'eh

pcrose said:


> exciting! your avatar is creepy.


Yeah! That's me in the front and my cousins in the back.


----------



## Doktordet

I made roast pork lo mein


----------



## pcrose

it is asian food day


----------



## waldron

i made a trip to big als


----------



## NegativeSpin

I squeezed out a coldoleeza with herbs.


----------



## pcrose

a what?


----------



## waldron

i think he ment a log lol


----------



## Ja'eh

waldron said:


> i think he ment a log lol


Why don't you explain in further detail lol!


----------



## NegativeSpin

I'm afraid I over extended my freedom of speach already so I can't elaborate until after Jan 20-21 2009.


----------



## Guest

Pan fried salmon fillets with butter, salt, pepper, salmon seasoning and a spinach salad.


----------



## pcrose

DannyBoy17 said:


> Pan fried salmon fillets with butter, salt, pepper, salmon seasoning and a spinach salad.


sounds tasty


----------



## StryfeMP

I put together a barracks type setup for the bettas I'm getting on monday.


----------



## pcrose

interesting


----------



## Markey D

possiable another kid


----------



## 8o8P

I made some money today...


----------



## Guest

Tonight I made steaks with fresh red pepper. I have been eating well this weekend!


----------



## waldron

StryfeMP said:


> I put together a barracks type setup for the bettas I'm getting on monday.


 Knowing what you are capable of doing. i would love to see this..


----------



## ChilDawg

I made myself read this thread.

I made a girl go get pizza for our group. (She'll say she volunteered, so just don't ask her and believe me on this...)


----------



## waldron

ChilDawg said:


> I made myself read this thread.
> 
> I made a girl go get pizza for our group. (She'll say she volunteered, so just don't ask her and believe me on this...)


thatta boy lol


----------



## pcrose

ChilDawg said:


> I made myself read this thread.
> 
> I made a girl go get pizza for our group. (She'll say she volunteered, so just don't ask her and believe me on this...)


are you having a study group?


----------



## StryfeMP

waldron said:


> I put together a barracks type setup for the bettas I'm getting on monday.


 Knowing what you are capable of doing. i would love to see this..
[/quote]

Here.








The ten gallon is to house a pair of gold breeding pair of bettas.


----------



## pcrose

so the smaller ones are to house the fry?


----------



## StryfeMP

pcrose said:


> so the smaller ones are to house the fry?


They are to house individual male bettas, my 55 gallon planted will house the females as they can be housed together.


----------



## pcrose

really i thought even females couldn't be housed together? That's cool that you breed bettas. I like fantails and I had one that lived for quite some years.


----------



## ChilDawg

pcrose said:


> I made myself read this thread.
> 
> I made a girl go get pizza for our group. (She'll say she volunteered, so just don't ask her and believe me on this...)


are you having a study group?
[/quote]

Nope...just hanging out and playing video games...


----------



## ZOSICK

grilled Bourbon fillets with shrimp scampi.


----------



## pcrose

that's cool my friends are too flaky to really hang out anymore. what game you guys playing?



06 C6 LS2 said:


> grilled Bourbon fillets with shrimp scampi.


yum, hey 06 do you know how to make calamari well?


----------



## StryfeMP

pcrose said:


> really i thought even females couldn't be housed together? That's cool that you breed bettas. I like fantails and I had one that lived for quite some years.


Here's a picture of one of the halfmoon golds.


----------



## pcrose

very pretty do you have your own store? Or do you just sell them? Got any pretty blue pics?


----------



## StryfeMP

No store, not planning on selling them, just breeding them for the fun of it. Whats a pretty blue pic?


----------



## pcrose

a blue fish lol

you only specialize in bettas or do you have piranhas and other sorts as well?


----------



## StryfeMP

I've got breeding pairs of reds, starting my discus collection as well as breeding them, or attempting to, and I've got some koi, and a catfish

lol a blue fish


----------



## pcrose

sweet I have always been a fan of koi lol I saw them first in cali at one of the hotels when we were there for disneyland. You going to ever get into saltwater?


----------



## StryfeMP

Definitely, but I'll probably save that later once I move into a new home as I don't want to set up a saltwater tank then have to break it down and move it, I'm moving in April see.

I am actually a big fan of saltwater setups and fish.


----------



## pcrose

sweet well when you get all settled in post up your tank setups. I need to get a tank going I have one at my father in laws house but not at our house I don't know where to put my tank . I am off to read for awhile be back later.


----------



## waldron

StryfeMP said:


> I put together a barracks type setup for the bettas I'm getting on monday.


 Knowing what you are capable of doing. i would love to see this..
[/quote]

Here.

View attachment 162974

The ten gallon is to house a pair of gold breeding pair of bettas.
[/quote]

you never fail to blow my mind.. man thats awesome.. you should start a little importing company..


----------



## pcrose

that would be a nice possibility


----------



## StryfeMP

All in time my friends, all in time. >>=]~


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i made campbell's chicken noodle soup... twice... i'm sick as a mug.


----------



## pcrose

/hopes you feel better


----------



## waldron

i just made a house of sed pop cans lol


----------



## pcrose

what


----------



## waldron

DRUNK IS WHAT


----------



## pcrose

just don't drink and drive goofball.


----------



## Ja'eh

06 C6 LS2 said:


> grilled Bourbon fillets with shrimp scampi.


Sounds real good!


----------



## waldron

i just made PB&J BABY


----------



## scent troll

a made a mistake by going over a 14 year olds house i met on the internet


----------



## Guest

I made the little shits at Quiznos make me an Italian sub.


----------



## scent troll

actually i worked today. ate pizza for lunch and ate pizza for dinner. had an m&m cookie after. not a very healthy day.


----------



## pcrose

I should hurt you really bad!^^^^ Everytime you are eating something mikey it is usually junk. Except for the peppercinis


----------



## scent troll

yeah its just between being broke and busy im usually hungry while driving so i STOP somewhere to eat. and we all know road side food is no good. perponchinis are the sh*t though you are correct. i fully plan on getting good solid food soon. i know you all remember my whole break up scenario. well, its finally coming to pass and ill be on my own soon taking care of me again. will probably gain 20 healthy pounds and eat lots better.

today i ate nothing thus far. probably will be another poor food choice day but it will end soon. plus i know you SAVE money buying good foods instead of value meals. nothing value about $6 for lunch. packin your own costs you cents and you dont emidiately poop it out. ...ew sorry


----------



## Doktordet

Right now, Im about to cook pork adobo. Here's a link to show u what it is:

ADOBO


----------



## StryfeMP

Oh yea, getting down on that filipino cuisine! I made a fluffernutter!


----------



## Doktordet

yep. whats a fluffernutter?


----------



## pcrose

it sound good if it was chicken what is a fluffernutter?
Hasn't made anything today went out to breakfast and is still full


----------



## waldron

i just made the trip to drop off the cosby kids at the poool


----------



## ZOSICK

in the process of making pork tenderloin and french onion soup


----------



## waldron

06 C6 LS2 said:


> in the process of making pork tenderloin and french onion soup


 SOUNDS DELICIOUS


----------



## pcrose

06 C6 LS2 said:


> in the process of making pork tenderloin and french onion soup


not my cup of tea, but enjoy. I just opened a can of soup.


----------



## boxer

i made babies


----------



## waldron

lol thats a daily event lol


----------



## ChilDawg

Fluffernutter - A sandwich made with peanut butter and marshmallow fluff.


----------



## waldron

NICELY DONE >>>>


----------



## StryfeMP

ChilDawg said:


> Fluffernutter - A sandwich made with peanut butter and marshmallow fluff.


Yes! Damn good! I love it and now my little niece does too, lol.


----------



## waldron

Heres an idea.. for you all and i make this thing called a peanutcheezer... it's peanutbutter and cheezwiz... i love it....


----------



## pcrose

waldron said:


> Heres an idea.. for you all and i make this thing called a peanutcheezer... it's peanutbutter and cheezwiz... i love it....


ewwww
I would have a fluffernutter but that is hella fattening.


----------



## waldron

ewwwww the peanutcheezer is amaxing


----------



## pcrose

/doesn't like cheeze wiz

my dad will eat peanutbutter and onion sandwiches or put jelly on his hamburger


----------



## waldron

jelly on a hamberger?> lol nice one..


----------



## [email protected]°

Doktordet said:


> Right now, Im about to cook pork adobo. Here's a link to show u what it is:
> 
> ADOBO


I cook with Adobo all the time... it's a great season all for grilling too...

I made a trip to the liquor store before work and bought 2 giant bottles of sailor jerry's rum...


----------



## waldron

never tired that is it good


----------



## Mattones

I had ceral and chips. thats it all day :S not hungry at all.


----------



## waldron

lol nice and healthy not lol


----------



## Mattones

waldron said:


> lol nice and healthy not lol


Actually ass Cereal twice. I just got myself another bowl. Mind you Saturday Evening i had a $28 steak at the outback steakhouse with a huge patato and Salad. The steak was very tender and the knife cut through it like nothing.

Mouth watering.


----------



## waldron

nice man


----------



## pcrose

outback is alright. Prefers the ringside


----------



## waldron

PERFERS BOSTON PIZZZZZAAAA


----------



## StryfeMP

I made some prime treated water today for water changes.


----------



## MiGsTeR

I can't make anything!! My dad/mom/bro is a great cook so I don't have a problem atm. I eat just about anything thats given to me, not picky. Microwave and leftovers do me just fine.







And am not marrying someone who can't cook!!


----------



## scent troll

i just made some lean pockets (pepperoni) and some pizza rolls. im topping that off with some vanilla waffer crisps and diet coke. 
i call this the lean roll with crisps and coke


----------



## airtorey15

I made a B+ on my Norwegian test. For what i thought i was going to make i am pleased having made that.







Jeg skal spiller basketball i dag etter jeg trener!


----------



## Guest

Tonight I made baked chicken breasts with Lemon and Herb seasoning, and a side of chicken and garlic noodles and sliced yellow pepper.


----------



## pcrose

a sandwich and my bf got the leftover stew.


----------



## fishguy1313

Made a call to Godfather's Pizza. Large pepperoni with green olives. I'm bloated!


----------



## StryfeMP

I cooked some spam and ate it with some rice. lol.


----------



## Doktordet

StryfeMP said:


> I cooked some spam and ate it with some rice. lol.


Nice. I would usually add a sunny-side up egg or scrambled eggs to go with the rice and spam.

I made some Kare-kare today for dinner. its basically stewed beef in peanut sauce. veggies include eggplant, bok-choy and string beans. Here's a link: Kare-Kare


----------



## angeli697

i (my mom....lol.) made some weird food thingy, its delicious. w/ elbow macaroni, mexican stysle ground beef, mushrooms, and diced tomatoes. it muy bueno


----------



## pcrose

Doktordet said:


> I cooked some spam and ate it with some rice. lol.


Nice. I would usually add a sunny-side up egg or scrambled eggs to go with the rice and spam.

I made some Kare-kare today for dinner. its basically stewed beef in peanut sauce. veggies include eggplant, bok-choy and string beans. Here's a link: Kare-Kare

View attachment 163121

[/quote]
you should be a chef
/is making spaghetti


----------



## Doktordet

haha...thanks...Ooooo...spaghetti, love 'em!


----------



## pcrose

would like to make half the dishes you make you can pm me recipes if you ever get the time.


----------



## Doktordet

sure. np. i'll put it together and send it off 2 u


----------



## pcrose

thanks I appreciate it; I like bender he is my fave on that show.


----------



## Doktordet

pcrose said:


> thanks I appreciate it; I like *bender* he is my fave on that show.


Yeah, me too. I also like watching Family Guy & American Dad.


----------



## pcrose

I never could get into american dad but I watch family guy here and there but peter and chris get on my nerves quite often.


----------



## Doktordet

i know what u mean...they can be so stupid sometimes


----------



## pcrose

yeah I like stewie the most he is so mischevious.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Today I made.. umm.. I don't know the name of the recipie, but it is Greek..
(if anyone knows the name of it, please share )

It's diced cucumber, tomato, onion, lettuce and a load of parsley, mixed with olive oil,
sea salt, and cracked pepper
Topped with diced and fried crisp pita pieces, served in a warm pocket pita..

Mmmmm Good!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i just made a black and tan, now it's time to kick back and have a cigar.


----------



## StryfeMP

Doktordet are you filipino?


----------



## Doktordet

StryfeMP said:


> yeah I like stewie the most he is so mischevious.


lol. he cracks me up and the funny thing is, no onve in the family seems to even pay attention to him! lol


----------



## pcrose

i know except brian those two could have their own show.


----------



## Doktordet

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Today I made.. umm.. I don't know the name of the recipie, but it is Greek..
> (if anyone knows the name of it, please share )
> 
> It's diced cucumber, tomato, onion, lettuce and a load of parsley, mixed with olive oil,
> sea salt, and cracked pepper
> Topped with diced and fried crisp pita pieces, served in a warm pocket pita..
> 
> Mmmmm Good!


I think ive had the same at a Greek restuarant a while back. Dunno what its called but it was very flavorful!


----------



## pcrose

besides the pita it sounds a lot like greek salad so it is greek salad stuffed in a pita


----------



## ChilDawg

pcrose said:


> i know except brian those two could have their own show.


They'll probably get a few more of their "Road to..." episodes before the show runs its course...


----------



## MiGsTeR

I was trying to find something I could mix with Hunt's bbq sauce(Cravin' it) but couldn't find any.. And the thought of mixing it with Cheese Ravioli came to mind..







But that may be a little to weird so I made some PB sandwich!!


----------



## StryfeMP

haha I knew it, with all that filipino food. Pinoy here as well. That kare kare looks classic man, with the ox tail and egg plant, delicious.


----------



## MiGsTeR

Wee.. Had some Palabok, Chicken Curry and adobo but I didn't cook it.. I can't cook. -.-


----------



## StryfeMP

hahahaha, man, I haven't had palabok in years =[~ I'm quite envious. But I do have adobo, sinigang, dinuguan, and pancit on a weekly basis. With rice of course, lol.


----------



## Doktordet

StryfeMP said:


> Wee.. Had some Palabok, Chicken Curry and adobo but I didn't cook it.. I can't cook. -.-


You too!


----------



## nismo driver

DannyBoy17 said:


> Pan fried salmon fillets with butter, salt, pepper, *salmon seasoning* and a spinach salad.


you made salmon flavored salmon???


----------



## CichlidAddict

I just made some chocolate babies.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

bacon eggs toast for dinner......... and i had left over pizza for breakfast........... its backwards day


----------



## StryfeMP

Doktordet said:


> Wee.. Had some Palabok, Chicken Curry and adobo but I didn't cook it.. I can't cook. -.-


You too!








[/quote]


----------



## pcrose

has made nothing yet except a trip to the store i bought a smokin shirt.


----------



## ZOSICK

I made several decisions today


----------



## pcrose

as you do everyday smarty pants


----------



## StryfeMP

what kind of a smoking shirt did you buy? a pot one?


----------



## pcrose

lol no. one that I look really good in, it is a sleevless one I can wear with jeans dancing but it makes my rack look to big


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Doktordet said:


> Today I made.. umm.. I don't know the name of the recipie, but it is Greek..
> (if anyone knows the name of it, please share )
> 
> It's diced cucumber, tomato, onion, lettuce and a load of parsley, mixed with olive oil,
> sea salt, and cracked pepper
> Topped with diced and fried crisp pita pieces, served in a warm pocket pita..
> 
> Mmmmm Good!


I think ive had the same at a Greek restuarant a while back. Dunno what its called but it was very flavorful!
[/quote]
Ty for the reply..
Yes, very flavorful! My friend told me it was called Fatush. Middle eastern bread salad.. Mmm!!

Today it was well- done whole wings roasted on a rack (for crispness) 
dipped in garlic butter, and then shaken in a bag with grated parmesean cheese

Very delicious as well


----------



## pcrose

I want some for dinner


----------



## StryfeMP

pcrose said:


> lol no. one that I look really good in, it is a sleevless one I can wear with jeans dancing but it makes my rack look to big


lol, why did you get it then?

If you've got them, flaunt them, I say.


----------



## pcrose

yeah but i don't need negative attention I am going to have smaller ones soon hopefully. I am very picky about my clothes and it looked good on me so I bought it. Plus I will have my friends around I would so not wear it somewhere by myself.


----------



## Apott05

hight potency protein brownies.


----------



## pcrose

as in pott brownies?


----------



## StryfeMP

pcrose said:


> yeah but i don't need negative attention I am going to have smaller ones soon hopefully. I am very picky about my clothes and it looked good on me so I bought it. Plus I will have my friends around I would so not wear it somewhere by myself.


Gotcha.

I made a sale of my 2 breeding pairs of reds earlier today.


----------



## Doktordet

pcrose said:


> lol no. one that I look really good in, it is a sleevless one I can wear with jeans dancing but it makes my rack look to big


I dont think there's anything wrong with that..


----------



## pcrose

lol well of course not lots of guys like big tatas. 
stryfe: You sold your actual pair that mate or some of their offspring?


----------



## Doktordet

I made today - I cut my jeans which are like 3 inches long. I was planning to have it professionally altered, but I thought, f*ck that, so I took out a sharp pair of scissors and cut the bottom 3 inches of my jeans. Now they fit better. lol


----------



## pcrose

did you hymn them so that they wont fray?


----------



## Doktordet

No i didnt. I want them to fray


----------



## pcrose

lol okay as long as you are happy. If you make any new creations that are really yummy pm me the recipe don't worry I wont sell your recipes I just want to be a great cook. I think I have mastered a good spaghetti.


----------



## Doktordet

pcrose said:


> *lol okay as long as you are happy. If you make any new creations that are really yummy pm me the recipe* don't worry I wont sell your recipes I just want to be a great cook. I think I have mastered a good spaghetti.


Yep. Ive had these jeans for years and I just never got to doing it. I would just fold 'em up and today, I thought, why the hell do I have to put up with folding these goddamn things. lol.

Yeah, np. Try those out and I'll send u more.


----------



## Piranha_man

Pcrose,
Did you ever expect such a massive thread when you started this thing?


----------



## StryfeMP

pcrose said:


> lol well of course not lots of guys like big tatas.
> stryfe: You sold your actual pair that mate or some of their offspring?


I've been selling fry, but I sold the bigger pairs that I have for 5 bills. I still have 3 pairs in a 210gallon that are breeding. I just wanted some extra money to buy this 150gallon tank and stand with a fx5 that matches my 210 gallon as I just don't like the 150 I have now, I've sold this 150 I have already, just waiting for guy to come and pick it up. And plus, I really wanted the fx5 for my 210. I'm going to add it along with the 3x Emperor 400s thats always been on there, it's going to be sweet.


----------



## Apott05

pcrose said:


> as in pott brownies?


No way i learned my lesson messing with those. Hence why i am still on probation till may. The brownies i made are almost meal replacements. Instead of those special K bars at stores for $6 a box i make a whole batch of brownies for less then $2. They also have twice the protein. I have many other recipes as well for home made protein bars.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Apott05 said:


> as in pott brownies?


No way i learned my lesson messing with those. Hence why i am still on probation till may. The brownies i made are almost meal replacements. Instead of those special K bars at stores for $6 a box i make a whole batch of brownies for less then $2. They also have twice the protein. I have many other recipes as well for home made protein bars.
[/quote]
are they any good?


----------



## dalyhawk

never made brownies, but i've made tea once when i was lit up and it got me over the edge, lol


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i know someone that made brownies with the herb grinded up and mixed right in with the batter, i don't know what the hell they were thinking when they made them, but it was like eating sand. the tea was pretty good tho and brownies can be great if you know how to make them, but most people don't.


----------



## cueball

Apott05 said:


> as in pott brownies?


 The brownies i made are almost meal replacements. Instead of those special K bars at stores for $6 a box i make a whole batch of brownies for less then $2. They also have twice the protein. 
[/quote]







that sounds great wanta share what you put into the brownies,,( what do you put to make the protein)?


----------



## Apott05

well everything in them is made from scratch. Main source of all the protien is a cup of 100%whey protein powder. Choclate of course. This is also where you get most of your flavor.

if your interested i can pm you the recipe.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i would like to check out that recipe if they taste good, i hate the taste of most protein bars and i definitely hate paying that much.


----------



## Apott05

lets put it this way. i have a hard time just eating one. Give me a second and ill post up the recipe.

Ingreidents

60 grams choclate protein. (half cup)
3/4 cup oat flour. (can be bought as oat flour or if you have oats put in food processor and chop till powder)
3Ts sugar
3Ts cocoa
dash of salt
2 egg whites
3/4 apple sauce. (unsweetened)
3Ts peanut butter
2Ts water
1ts vannila extract.

Mix all ingreidents in a mixer. Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Grease 8x8 pan and bake for 18 minutes.


----------



## pcrose

never thought this thread would get this big. this one holds the record for me.


----------



## ZOSICK

I made a fuel purchase.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i just made a turkey bologna and cheese sandwich, i'm keepin an eye on my new caribes and i didn't have time for anything else... it was actually pretty damn good for dinner, i usually just have them as a snack. i haven't had a real dinner in about a week cuz i've been too busy, but i know i'll have time tomorrow night, any suggestions?


----------



## pcrose

tacos!!!! I love tacos.
hasn't had a taco in like a month


----------



## MiGsTeR

Cleaned my whole tank... With a fever, swollen knuckles, tight muscles and a really bad back ache(I think I pinched a nerve or something)


----------



## StryfeMP

I made a purchase of 4 koi angels with the possibility of getting a pair as they were bought as 2 females and 2 males. The only issue is that they are in real bad condition and I've started them on treatment yesterday. I hope they recover, but one of them are in incredibly horrible shape with open wounds, cloudy eyes, and what is now becoming apparent, a degrading ability to swim.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

pcrose said:


> tacos!!!! I love tacos.
> hasn't had a taco in like a month


was that your suggestion to me?


----------



## bigmike31

i made meatballs, neckbones and sauage with a pot of sauce. followed that with some fried eggplant and a salad with balsamic ving. and washed it all down with 3 ice cold miller high life beers emmmmmmm......


----------



## StryfeMP

I made a trashbag full of 3 koi angel whom died overnight from what I believe to be called in the angelfish community as... angel aids. lol. Sounds like something out of the movies, fish with aids?! Anyway, they get red open sores/wounds, scales come off of them, their slime coat basically disappears, and as the virus takes hold their swim bladders go whack like and they end up upside down, and they breath incredibly heavy too. I had 1 survive overnight, hopefully he doesn't end up like the other ones. Sad day for me, sad day.

But I do get my shipment of bettas today! Yay!


----------



## Uncle Jesse

joedizzlempls said:


> i know someone that made brownies with the herb grinded up and mixed right in with the batter, i don't know what the hell they were thinking when they made them, but it was like eating sand. the tea was pretty good tho and brownies can be great if you know how to make them, but most people don't.


ya gotta mix it in the butter ,not thebatter


----------



## pcrose

joedizzlempls said:


> tacos!!!! I love tacos.
> hasn't had a taco in like a month


was that your suggestion to me?
[/quote]
yes if you were the one looking to make some food.


----------



## hays98

an old person cry


----------



## pcrose

that isn't nice


----------



## waldron

Made some space cakes.. lol


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

pcrose said:


> tacos!!!! I love tacos.
> hasn't had a taco in like a month


was that your suggestion to me?
[/quote]
yes if you were the one looking to make some food.
[/quote]
i wasn't able to run to the store today, but tacos sound awesome and i am gonna have them tomorrow night, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## waldron

tacos are yummmy


----------



## pcrose

I made cod and greenbeans

/needs to go to the grocery store


----------



## waldron

^^ GROOOSSSSSSSE^^^ UCKY


----------



## pcrose

yum


----------



## waldron

ur a sicko .. healthy freak lol


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

cod is damn good, so are green beans, i even like the canned french style green beans.


----------



## waldron

i like the non healthy foods like.. pizza pockets and delisio pizzas lol


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i made pizza rolls the other night, i hadn't had them in years and i had forgotten how good they were.


----------



## pcrose

not a pizza fan


----------



## waldron

not a fan of you


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

how can you not like pizza? i just don't think you've tried the right kind


----------



## waldron

not likeing pizza is not liking fish ... so get off the site hahah


----------



## pcrose

don't be mean. I am older and wiser


----------



## waldron

and sexier


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

what kinda tacos should i make tomorrow? turkey, chicken, fish, beef....


----------



## waldron

tuna lol


----------



## Doktordet

pcrose said:


> 1']
> I made cod and greenbeans[/b]
> 
> /needs to go to the grocery store


Now i feel guilty sending u the recipies. They werent exactly "healthy"....


----------



## pcrose

lol that's okay I am trying to become a health freak but I am not always a health freak my bf likes fatty foods so I make lots of stuff for him and don't always eat what he eats. Don't feel guilty dok. Well make whatever tacos sounds good I like beef tacos but I am always eating seafood in mexican food now. I have never had fish tacos yet but I have had shrimp or fish enchiladas.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

maybe i'll make a few different kinds, i like variety. whenever i go to the chinese restaurant by my house, my girl and i will order about 5 entrees and we just take a bit of everything and then have leftovers for a couple days. people always look at our table overflowing with food and give us this look like we're crazy.


----------



## pcrose

sounds like a plan. I really need to go grocery shopping; I will get an idea why I am at the store.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i just went two days ago, i had been out of milk for two days and it was hell... i bought four gallons to be safe.


----------



## pcrose

lol that is a lot of milk. I will stock up on things when I go. I am out of diet 7up







less sodium that way though.


----------



## Doktordet

pcrose said:


> sounds like a plan. *I really need to go grocery shopping*; I will get an idea why I am at the store.


me 2. im just way tooo lazy


----------



## pcrose

I have just been working and then I feel like doing nothing when I get home from work.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i just can't go when i'm hungry or i end up with a cart full of highly processed junk food. my new thing is to go around 2 am, that way i can take my time, i don't have to worry about people getting in my way, and i don't have to wait in line for 20 minutes at the check out


----------



## Nick G

i just made irish potatoes


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Made garlic turkey burgers with bourbon today .... yummy.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

turkey burgers are awesome, i think i have about ten pounds of frozen ground turkey in my freezer right now.


----------



## vinniegambini

Made spaghetti and meatballs and sauage with garlic bread last night for dinner. GOOD!


----------



## Doktordet

Gonna be making spaghetti for dinner!


----------



## pcrose

I will be making spaghetti for my bf tonight. He is a habitual eater and loves my spagetti







I also made a trip to jack in the box and got a sirloin burger. I know it was bad of me but it tasted oh so good!


----------



## Doktordet

pcrose said:


> I will be making spaghetti for my bf tonight. He is a habitual eater and loves my spagetti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a trip to jack in the box and got a sirloin burger. I know it was bad of me but it tasted oh so good!


nice. i was also craving for a burger a few days ago. So i went to my local diner and grabbed one. my buddy's like "Dont u know there's a meat recall?" But nothing really mattered anymore after that first bite. Mmmmmmmm...the USDA can kiss my a**! lol


----------



## pcrose

didn't know there was a recall. Ah well


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i'm pretty sure they already tracked where all the beef came from, so it should be pretty well contained by now


----------



## pcrose

that's good. I am excercising here and there because I am out of shape and my stepper machine kills my thighs lol so I have to go in spurts till I can get better at it.


----------



## Guest

I am about to make some trout. Perhaps I will take some pictures.


----------



## waldron

i am about to make a pit stop at the local quiki mart


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i am making drinks and watchin ufc 82


----------



## pcrose

I am excercising and was suppose to go out drinking


----------



## waldron

Ic im too cheep


----------



## pcrose

to cheap to excercise?


----------



## MiGsTeR

Cleaning!! And I slept a good part of the day.


----------



## pcrose

Now you will be up all night!


----------



## CichlidAddict

64 ounce whiskey coke. Time to get my drink on.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

CichlidAddict said:


> 64 ounce whiskey coke. Time to get my drink on.


i'm drinkin some alize... salud!


----------



## MiGsTeR

pcrose said:


> Now you will be up all night!


Yea, I hope not.. I got the biggest headache ever.. Rarely have em but when I do is crazy......


----------



## pcrose

sometimes it it stress and oversleeping


----------



## MiGsTeR

I am stressed, cleaning, got in a fight, bleh.. And did oversleep by a lot.. Your along the right lines..


----------



## pcrose

I am right about a lot of things most of the time.


----------



## MiGsTeR

Lol? What color shirt am i wearing?


----------



## pcrose

red


----------



## MiGsTeR

Sorry, plain, white undershirt.







Props for trying.. But your WRONG.


----------



## pcrose

well I didn't say I was psychic goofball


----------



## pcrose

breakfast soon. Eggs and toast


----------



## waldron

dont forget the bacon


----------



## pcrose

doesn't have bacon


----------



## waldron

weirdo


----------



## pcrose

soooo!!!!


----------



## ZOSICK

I made a stool sample


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

^Lol


----------



## Doktordet

for breakfast today, I made omelets, bacon & some toast. no big deal.


----------



## Mettle

I'm doing up ribs in the slowcooker with some random mix of stuff tossed in to make 'em taste good. I'm also making homemade sweet potato french fries to go along with 'em. Not sure on what I'm going to do for a veg yet. Maybe a nice garden salad with mixed greens, cucumber, tomato, red onion, red cabbage, celery, carrot, cheese, cashews, and some seasame seeds for good measure.


----------



## Guest

Sweet potato fries...are those good? How do you make them, and what do you serve them with? (ketchup?)


----------



## Mettle

I don't have a deep frier. So I cut them into thin slits by hand and fry them up in a pan with olive oil. I think a couple of times I've added a seasoned coating to them. But not today.

I generally don't like ketchup or mayo or anything with my sweet potato fries. I find it kind of ruins the natural flavour of it. But that's just me. Plus the ribs are going to be drenched in topping so that's enough condiments right there for me.


----------



## Nick G

that sounds good mettle
/loves sweet potato fries.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Mettle said:


> I'm doing up ribs in the slowcooker with some random mix of stuff tossed in to make 'em taste good. I'm also making homemade sweet potato french fries to go along with 'em. Not sure on what I'm going to do for a veg yet. Maybe a nice garden salad with mixed greens, cucumber, tomato, red onion, red cabbage, celery, carrot, cheese, cashews, and some seasame seeds for good measure.


i'm jealous, my girlfriend is dragging me out to run errands, so i think it's gonna be fast food tonight.... damn


----------



## Mettle

I love cooking/making food. Especially good food... Can't wait to have a decent place so I can invite friends over and cook a nice big meal. I'd probably end up doing it about once a week or so - more if I could afford it. I'm actually thinking about taking some courses at the community college in cooking to learn some skills and such. I think it'd be fun. And then take some in wine tasting and such so I can really put on a good dinner, haha. Nothing better than good friends and good food.


----------



## Nick G

i love cooking too, problem is i never have time. i do cook about 3 or 4 days a week, but i make stuff thats quick (an hour or less) because im starving usually.


----------



## Guest

Mettle said:


> I love cooking/making food. Especially good food... Can't wait to have a decent place so I can invite friends over and cook a nice big meal. I'd probably end up doing it about once a week or so - more if I could afford it. I'm actually thinking about taking some courses at the community college in cooking to learn some skills and such. I think it'd be fun. And then take some in wine tasting and such so I can really put on a good dinner, haha. Nothing better than good friends and good food.


I agree, except for the last line. That just sounds like some cheesy line out of one of those commercials for The Keg.

I've got a question for all you cooks - I made Rainbow Trout last night, and decided to take the skin off and to use an egg+milk mixture as a coating, then covered it in bread crumbs. The problem is, the bread crumbs don't fry well, they will fall off and burn quickly. Any tips?


----------



## cueball

anyone ever deep fried bananas?


----------



## ZOSICK

cueball said:


> anyone ever deep fried bananas?


gross...


----------



## pcrose

probably not going to have anything for dinner I ate too much today.


----------



## Mettle

DannyBoy17 said:


> I love cooking/making food. Especially good food... Can't wait to have a decent place so I can invite friends over and cook a nice big meal. I'd probably end up doing it about once a week or so - more if I could afford it. I'm actually thinking about taking some courses at the community college in cooking to learn some skills and such. I think it'd be fun. And then take some in wine tasting and such so I can really put on a good dinner, haha. Nothing better than good friends and good food.


I agree, except for the last line. That just sounds like some cheesy line out of one of those commercials for The Keg.

I've got a question for all you cooks - I made Rainbow Trout last night, and decided to take the skin off and to use an egg+milk mixture as a coating, then covered it in bread crumbs. The problem is, the bread crumbs don't fry well, they will fall off and burn quickly. Any tips?
[/quote]

Really? I've never had that issue before when I'm breading/frying. Did you preheat the oil? How much egg to milk did you use?

The one thing I can think of is I generally let my breaded fish, chicken or pork sit for a bit before frying it. Not for any particular reason beyond that I'm busy meandering about and doing other things. Or I prep it and fry it up just before everything's to be served so that it's tongue-burningly hot. Haha. I guess this would allow it a few seconds to dry a bit and for the bread crumbs to adhere.


----------



## Guest

Good point!

I usually put 2-3 eggs and a good splash of milk on a rounded plate, then I rub the fish into the mixture. Then I use my hands to spread the crumbs onto one side. I lay that side down on the preheated pan with butter, then I bread the other side while it's face up.

While I was typing this, I thought maybe I should mix the crumbs right into the egg mix?


----------



## pcrose

you could probably do that


----------



## Mettle

I drench whatever meat it is in the egg/milk. I make sure it's more egg than milk. I put the breadcrumbs in a plate of their own and then roll the meat through it. None of this rubbing stuff.


----------



## ZOSICK

Mettle said:


> I drench whatever meat it is in the egg/milk. I make sure it's more egg than milk. I put the breadcrumbs in a plate of their own and then roll the meat through it. None of this rubbing stuff.


I use the same technique.


----------



## pcrose

or you can use egg and flour and it makes anything great when you fry it.


----------



## ZOSICK

pcrose said:


> or you can use egg and flour and it makes anything great when you fry it.


this works well for walleye but not so much for trout or salmon.


----------



## pcrose

oh, i usually bake salmon


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Mettle said:


> I love cooking/making food. Especially good food... Can't wait to have a decent place so I can invite friends over and cook a nice big meal. I'd probably end up doing it about once a week or so - more if I could afford it. I'm actually thinking about taking some courses at the community college in cooking to learn some skills and such. I think it'd be fun. And then take some in wine tasting and such so I can really put on a good dinner, haha. Nothing better than good friends and good food.


i was actually thinkin about takin a cooking class at my school too, it's always a nice thing to know and it would be a great way to break up the monotony of my school day. i'm a pretty good cook, but i wouldn't mind expanding my horizons a bit and learning how to do things the right way.


----------



## pcrose

/thinks you will have fun in cooking class


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

pcrose said:


> /thinks you will have fun in cooking class


i have a friend that took a few to see if he really wanted to become a chef and he said they were a blast... although he ultimately decided that a career as a chef would be too stressful after talking to a few of the guest instructors that came in.


----------



## Guest

06 C6 LS2 said:


> or you can use egg and flour and it makes anything great when you fry it.


this works well for walleye but not so much for trout or salmon.
[/quote]

How do you prepare and cook your trout?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i don't know if anybody else likes this, but sometimes with trout i use that shore lunch breading stuff and pan fry it, it's actually really simple and it tastes pretty good.


----------



## ZOSICK

DannyBoy17 said:


> or you can use egg and flour and it makes anything great when you fry it.


this works well for walleye but not so much for trout or salmon.
[/quote]

How do you prepare and cook your trout?
[/quote]

1-2 12-ounce whole trout, cleaned ,1/2 cup fresh dill, chopped ,3 tablespoons olive oil ,1 lemon sliced thinly ,1 teaspoon coarse salt, 1/2 teaspoon black pepper and 1 untreated cedar plank large enough to fit the fish.
Soak the cedar plank submerged in water for 1 hour. Preheat grill
Season inside with salt and pepper and stuff with lemon slices and dill.
Place soaked cedar plank on grill over direct medium heat. When cedar plank starts to smoke place fish on plank. Grill for about 15 minutes.

also works great for salmon.


----------



## pcrose

look at mr. chef speak his mind.


----------



## MiGsTeR

Had Hibachi cookin' today in rt22.







Check it out, place is called Arirang, great place IMO.

Can't cook FTW.


----------



## pcrose

practice makes perfect


----------



## ZOSICK

never mind


----------



## MiGsTeR

pcrose said:


> practice makes perfect


If I practice it enough.. My house would be in ashes.. It happed quite a few times that I accidentally left em in there.







But yea.. 2 things I am not capable to do, thats is to cook and laundry.. Its just so hard!!!


----------



## pcrose

no it isn't my bf can make himself cereal and soup and fish sticks etc. lol he has not touched the laundry. Tell your mum to show you how.


----------



## Nick G

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I drench whatever meat it is in the egg/milk. I make sure it's more egg than milk. I put the breadcrumbs in a plate of their own and then roll the meat through it. None of this rubbing stuff.


I use the same technique.
[/quote]
same here.
i usually poke the meat with a fork all over before putting it in the egg, and i dont use milk.


----------



## MiGsTeR

pcrose said:


> no it isn't my bf can make himself cereal and soup and fish sticks etc. lol he has not touched the laundry. Tell your mum to show you how.


She did, as did my sister and a few of my cousins.. Its just really difficult to learn if you refuse to learn.


----------



## pcrose

fail, I guess you will have to live with your mum the rest of your life.


----------



## Doktordet

joedizzlempls said:


> /thinks you will have fun in cooking class


i have a friend that took a few to see if he really wanted to become a chef and he said they were a blast... although he ultimately decided that a *career as a chef would be too stressful after talking to a few of the guest instructors that came in*.
[/quote]

There ya go:


----------



## MiGsTeR

Nah, I'll pay a person to do it for me.







Sad thing is, you can tell me to fix a car, house(My uncle is an engineer and worked with him, so I more or less know everything about em. Maybe build my own one of this days







), bike, computer, everything.. Just tell me not to cook or do laundry..



Doktordet said:


> /thinks you will have fun in cooking class


i have a friend that took a few to see if he really wanted to become a chef and he said they were a blast... although he ultimately decided that a *career as a chef would be too stressful after talking to a few of the guest instructors that came in*.
[/quote]

There ya go:





[/quote]

Haha


----------



## Doktordet

I make trout into Trout with Tamarind Stew.


----------



## pcrose

you know how to do all that techy sh*t and you can't cook a grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## Trigga

i made two grilled cheese sandwhiches today


----------



## Doktordet

gwilled sheees samwich


----------



## pcrose

had salmon salad for dinner


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

pcrose said:


> had salmon salad for dinner


is that a like a pasta salad or an actual green salad with salmon on top?


----------



## pcrose

joedizzlempls said:


> had salmon salad for dinner


 an actual green salad with salmon on top?
[/quote]


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

that sounds pretty good, i don't think i've ever had greens with salad on top, what kind of dressing is good with that?


----------



## Mettle

pcrose said:


> had salmon salad for dinner


 an actual green salad with salmon on top?
[/quote]








[/quote]

I'm confused. Does it involve thumbs?









I sometimes do a "grilled salmon salad" which is a garden salad with a nice fillet of salmon on top. OR. Something along the lines of a tuna salad, but with salmon. I'm not too fond of the latter. With the right dressing the former can be awesome though.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

so what type of dressing? i'm always looking for new types of salads, i get kinda sick of plain old salads and there's only so much you can do with chicken


----------



## pcrose

I like italian by craft or vinnagrettes in general. You can also use tuna cod halibut you just sprinkle it on. Also shrimps I am talking the big ones not the actual salad shrimps those lil pink ones. cranberries and nuts are good in salads as well.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

nice, i'll have to give it a try


----------



## MiGsTeR

Don't think I can live off eating grilled cheese everyday.


----------



## Nick G

i just made myself read this thread looking for ideas for dinner, i stopped after ten pages.
now i am making myself go to the store and get something.


----------



## scent troll

grilled cheese and tortilla chips

word from the wise guys

if you make grilled cheese on a foreman, dont close the lid. i have a cheesy mess to clean up and the sandwich was 10 inches wide and 3 millimeters thick. 
was still good, but just so ya know.


----------



## pcrose

glad that you got some ideas


----------



## NegativeSpin

I didn't do this today but just putting a 1/4" layer of extra sharp cheddar on top of a chicken cutlet and melting the cheese is pretty darn good.


----------



## gvrayman

I made some chili in the slow cooker


----------



## pcrose

good job I think I will make a stroganoff tommorow.


----------



## Nick G

i made an angus shoulder steak with garlic and cracked pepper, baked asparagus with spanish rice.
i am full
(and anticipating the asparagus fueled funky smelling pee)


----------



## pcrose

TMI


----------



## Doktordet

Nick G said:


> *i made an angus shoulder steak with garlic and cracked pepper, baked asparagus with spanish rice.
> *i am full
> (and anticipating the asparagus fueled funky smelling pee)


Nice! Im jealous. I had chinese take out...


----------



## pcrose

me too nothing like kung pow chicken


----------



## beercandan

gvrayman said:


> I made some chili in the slow cooker


whats your recipe?????


----------



## pcrose

bump.... lean pockets for lunch


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

Love and plenty of it.


----------



## scent troll

i made some buttered toast to start off the day
/understands that was a boring post but doesnt want to spam


----------



## cueball

chill tonight "Moms mild nova scotia chilli"

ill be back at 5 ...lol


----------



## mdmedicine

Turkey and cheese with mustard after work this morning...


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

wow, i hate all of you. after readin alot of these, it sucks to live in a dorm room on campus where i cant even try to make anything like these


----------



## scent troll

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> wow, i hate all of you. after readin alot of these, it sucks to live in a dorm room on campus where i cant even try to make anything like these


dont sweat it. besides, who wants cheesy crunchy goodness? chili made from scratch. turkey roasted so slowly the meat just crumbles in your mouth.

nothing wrong with roman noodles again...


----------



## ChilDawg

Blech...Ramen sucks. The good news is some dorm food is decent...although I made myself a lot of chicken salad sandwiches at the diner and very rarely ate real food. For tonight, I made some fish fillet and potato bread sandwiches...fantastic!


----------



## Nick G

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> wow, i hate all of you. after readin alot of these, it sucks to live in a dorm room on campus where i cant even try to make anything like these


I feel you man, dorm room dining isnt too fun, check these links out, because its not too too hard to eat well, just not as easy as the dining hall:

http://www.baltimoresun.com/entertainment/...rtslife-college

http://busycooks.about.com/od/fallrecipesa.../a/dormroom.htm


----------



## scent troll

OSU had awesome dorm food. an entire grocery store and food court filled with food selection. 
but theres definately a half ass aura about college food. tis why we have legs. walk to the store


----------



## pcrose

had leftover chinease food for lunch and probably a salad with chicken on it for dinner.


----------



## DiXoN

turkey stirfry with spring rolls


----------



## pcrose

not salad bologna and cheese sandwich


----------



## Doktordet

pcrose said:


> wow, i hate all of you. after readin alot of these, it sucks to live in a dorm room on campus where i cant even try to make anything like these


a microwave, crockpot and rice cooker will go a looooong way to make some decent stuff in a dorm room.


----------



## ZOSICK

pcrose said:


> me too nothing like kung pow chicken


"George likes spicy chicken"


----------



## Doktordet

Dinner was Sirloin Steak (Philippine style) w/ potato wedges served with brown rice.


----------



## pcrose

looks tasty


----------



## ZOSICK

goofy mix there Dok


----------



## Doktordet

06 C6 LS2 said:


> looks tasty


In all humility, i think it did that's why i overate. Oh well, just have to stay an extra 30 minutes on the treadmill tomorrow...sigh...


----------



## pcrose

it happens


----------



## ZOSICK

pcrose said:


> it happens


kind of like PMS


----------



## pcrose

true, guys have pms they can be just as pissy.


----------



## MiGsTeR

I just reformatted my computer without backed up files..







I ono what my sister did but she did em and tagged along some nasty Viruses that even I couldn't fix.. My comp been running "like new" for like 3+ years now, I guess 1 attack can't be all that bad. I just finished updating all my shietznets again. Bleh


----------



## pcrose

she was lookin up porn


----------



## MiGsTeR

I doubt it.. But everytime she uses it, something outta bad happen.. It just became a trend but yesterdays kinda scarred me.. I thought I'd have to buy a new motherboard.


----------



## Doktordet

MiGsTeR said:


> I doubt it.. But everytime she uses it, something outta bad happen.. It just became a trend but yesterdays kinda scarred me.. I thought I'd have to *buy a new motherboard*.


that sucks


----------



## pcrose

chicken bowl for lunch dunno about dinner


----------



## StryfeMP

I made a 150 gallon planted tank today! My first major planted tank other than my 55. Check it out. I've added some pictures of some of my bettas as well.


----------



## pcrose

very nice stryfe


----------



## angeli697

i made a giant dump in my toilet today. i mean thats the definition of an unborn fetus.lol. i think it just ripped me a new one. Ouch!


----------



## pcrose

um gross


----------



## StryfeMP

pcrose said:


> very nice stryfe


thanks, I've still got a ton of plants to plant... I don't know where to put them.


----------



## angeli697

angeli697 said:


> i made a giant dump in my toilet today. i mean thats the definition of an unborn fetus.lol. i think it just ripped me a new one. Ouch!


i was like a good o'l lincoln log. a footer.


----------



## pcrose

angeli697 said:


> i made a giant dump in my toilet today. i mean thats the definition of an unborn fetus.lol. i think it just ripped me a new one. Ouch!


i was like a good o'l lincoln log. a footer.
[/quote]
quit it


----------



## Doktordet

StryfeMP said:


> I made a 150 gallon planted tank today! My first major planted tank other than my 55. Check it out. I've added some pictures of some of my bettas as well.
> 
> View attachment 163583
> 
> View attachment 163584
> 
> View attachment 163585
> 
> View attachment 163586
> 
> View attachment 163587
> 
> View attachment 163588


----------



## pcrose

make another tank and put giant angels in it


----------



## hyphen

i made a 400 poly count spotting scope with a 1k color and normal map.


----------



## pcrose

k put it into chick terms. What?


----------



## Guest

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> Love and plenty of it.


freak is in the house! I'm going to go put on my suit. Welcome back buddy.


----------



## pcrose

tater tots and fish sticks


----------



## fishguy1313

I made a lot of people pissed at work today. Ha hah hahaha ah ah hahudashf;alsiha;wioejb fvga;ksjdvb akdsj


----------



## scent troll

fishguy1313 said:


> I made a lot of people pissed at work today. Ha hah hahaha ah ah hahudashf;alsiha;wioejb fvga;ksjdvb akdsj


lol, underneath that laugh i sense your worried about your job security

i had general tso's chicken today, with some sweet and sour chicken. was excellent. the girlfriend has been pooping for 2 hours. my stomach is used to it. probably saying "oh great, crap food...prep intestines for defcon 3 flush"
mmmmmm, goodness


----------



## pcrose

If I know it makes me sit on the toilet like that I don't eat it.


----------



## hyphen

the shell of a 2000 poly count bmw 760.


----------



## pcrose

Okay now i understand:thumbup:


----------



## CorGravey

Today i made a coupling flange out of aluminum, and a 1\4"-32 capscrew.


----------



## pcrose

what's it for? again I don't know what you guys say sometimes.


----------



## Mettle

I fried up some raw zipperback shrimp that I peeled in olive oil and garlic. Tossed in some left over veggies, noodles, and added equal parts plum sauce and oyster sauce. Fried it up. Served with a large mixed salad - several different greens, cherry tomatos, baby buc choy, celery, carrot, cucumber, red cabbage, red onion, green onion, parsley, and served with an organic corriander dressing.

Yum yum.


----------



## scent troll

making some chili with black and pinto beans, spanish onions, chili peppers diced, a bit of my secret season mix and some green/yellow bell peppers diced as well. also i add diced tomatoes for extra thickness. bit of salt and a touch of chili pepper seeds for a kick.

i swear to god in heavan i make awesome chili


----------



## pcrose

both sound very yummy


----------



## ZOSICK

I made a few deposits, several transfers to cut, allocated many items and ordered 13,000gallons of ATF.


----------



## pcrose

okay then psycho


----------



## ZOSICK

pcrose said:


> okay then psycho


behave yourself wee laddie.


----------



## pcrose

is a lass


----------



## angeli697

i made shrimp stir fry, while my mother made some delicious parmesian ravioii's. (i'm catholic, no meat for me 2day)


----------



## pcrose

that is why I had fishsticks again


----------



## angeli697

pcrose said:


> that is why I had fishsticks again


lol. u catholic 2 i'm guessin. lol. i also had some cheese pizza, 8 cheese sticks. some fries, and a fish sandwhich, some oreos for lunch today .lol.


----------



## Mettle

Seriously - there are catholics that still do the "no meat Fridays" thing? Nutty.


----------



## CorGravey

pcrose said:


> what's it for? again I don't know what you guys say sometimes.


They are projcts i am doing in college, i am a machinist lol.
this is almost identical to the flange coupling i made









And the cap screw is basically just a machine screw wiith a knurled head


----------



## pcrose

ah Ic I run a machine but I have no clue about its parts.


----------



## CorGravey

What type of machine do you run pcrose, chances are a machinist made most of the individual parts.


----------



## pcrose

8head tajima, that would be an embroidery machine from japan.
No meat fridays for lent but there are some catholics that do it every friday.


----------



## pcrose

eggs and a bagel


----------



## Dr. Giggles

low carbing it now, came home from work today and made an approx. 3/4 lb. turkey burger with melted mexican velveeta and zesty blue crab salsa on top and cauliflower salted and buttered on the side. It sucks I have to stay off the beer for now, but hard liquor is good to go.


----------



## pcrose

the velveeta isn't that good for you either.


----------



## MiGsTeR

Am catholic and suppose to not eat meat on fridays but I always forget.


----------



## pcrose

how can you forget when you probably have been a catholic longer than I? I have just gone through the RCIA program. Doesn't your mum practice catholicism as well?


----------



## Doktordet

Im catholic but I just had a nice, big juicy ribeye steak yesterday. Today I had a Domino's Deluxe pizza for dinner. Too tired to cook.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

I'm making dinner for my wife in a few mins..

For starters we are having mussles steamed w/ shallots n white wine (Orvieto)

Then it's home made fettuccine alfredo (well, the sauce anyway) served with garlic bread
and grilled shrimp on the side.


----------



## Doktordet

^^^^Very nice!!!!


----------



## MiGsTeR

pcrose said:


> how can you forget when you probably have been a catholic longer than I? I have just gone through the RCIA program. Doesn't your mum practice catholicism as well?


Well, I was born a catholic but am probably not as strict as you? I just give up something else instead of not eating meat..







Whats the RCIA program? I use to go to church every sunday but recently haven't really gotten to go. I've been really busy or tired. Oh yea and my parents are both catholic but my dad is also a Mason and they kinda have this different belief so I don't really know where he stands.


----------



## scent troll

i made it home in one piece after driving ever so slowly through the absolutely worst winter blizzard in my memory. well over 24 inches of wet snow ontop of ice and its still falling quickly. counted 27 cars off the road side with people helpless to help themselves and me not being able to come to a complete stop for fear of not moving again. a slow well planned and methodical drive from work (yes my work refused to close even though cities we're closing).

so thats that. i made it home. if i dont eat until this stuff thaws ill be okay, cause to be honest, i am NOT leaving the house until it thaws again. after all it did take myself and the perfect stranger to slowly dig my car which made it all the way home with no issues out of the 4 foot tall snow drift on my own street right at the base of my driveway lol.

im home, god bless everyone im home....thats enough for me


----------



## pcrose

MiGsTeR said:


> how can you forget when you probably have been a catholic longer than I? I have just gone through the RCIA program. Doesn't your mum practice catholicism as well?


Well, I was born a catholic but am probably not as strict as you? I just give up something else instead of not eating meat..







Whats the RCIA program? I use to go to church every sunday but recently haven't really gotten to go. I've been really busy or tired. Oh yea and my parents are both catholic but my dad is also a Mason and they kinda have this different belief so I don't really know where he stands.








[/quote]
the program to become catholic. I gave up chocolate for lent.


----------



## scent troll

what IS lent anyways? excuse my ignorance


----------



## scent troll

what IS lent anyways? excuse my ignorance


----------



## MiGsTeR

Its basically fasting till easter? Woot chocolates.







And I didn't know there is a program to be a catholic. -.- Do you have to do all the stuff like baptism, confiration.. etc..? Honestly, am much interested in other religions.


----------



## Ja'eh

I just made a call to 2 4 1 pizza but judging by the weather who knows if it will ever get here.


----------



## pcrose

lent is 40 days from easter it starts on ash wednesday where you get the sign of the cross on your forehead in palm ashes. It is to express jesus's persecution and his resurrection.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i just made some pizza, i slept all day today (rough hangover) and now i can't sleep. i need to go grocery shopping tomorrow, this thread always makes me hungry, ha


----------



## pcrose

that and it can give you ideas on what to make. I haven't made anything today I went out to breakfast after church. I had saurkraut in my eggs with sausage and swiss cheese. It was hella grub.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

breakfast sounds good, thinkin about getting off my ass and makin some eggs, i think i might even have some turkey sausage in the freezer


----------



## scent troll

kraut with eggs??? is that good? i used to hate sourkraut but now i loooooove it. never tried with breakfast foods

im thinking about making quesidillas tonight


----------



## pcrose

it is yummy and you can't forget the german sausage and the swiss it also came with carmalized onions but I hate cooked onions.


----------



## scent troll

pcrose said:


> it is yummy and you can't forget the german sausage and the swiss it also came with carmalized onions but I hate cooked onions.


dude...

im totally hungry now! thanks ass! urgh

im leaving to go grocery shopping. i need mad food tonight. im thinking about doing some really good cooking. mexican style baby


----------



## pcrose

<<Is a sucker for mexi food and mad jalapenos


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Doktordet said:


> ^^^^Very nice!!!!


Thanks, Dok

It really came out excellent!! My wife loved it so much, she went out for another pound of mussels and more Orvieto today..lol -the stuff really goes well with food

Oh, I forgot to mention the mussles were steamed with garlic as well as the shallots n white wine.

If anyone wants the alfredo recipie, just ask.. don't EVER buy the jar.. it simply is nasty next to the home made kind.
I love cooking seafood at home.. seems like every restaurant over cooks it. Mmm pan seared shrimp.. Mmmm Mmmm, can you say leftovers?









MORPH: glad you made it home ok


----------



## scent troll

thanks dip

im currently making quesidilas from scratch. i have some pepperonchini's on the side and some sour cream to dip with.  this is going to be a wonderful meal!


----------



## pcrose

made a sandwich


----------



## scent troll

my dinner was great except the fact i didnt remember to get cheese with my quesidillas


----------



## pcrose

doesn't see how it is a quesdilla without cheese. Is eating soda crackers.


----------



## ChilDawg

I made some chick run a cash register so I could get my sushi on.


----------



## pcrose

lol nice what kind of sushi?


----------



## Doktordet

DiPpY eGgS said:


> ^^^^Very nice!!!!


Thanks, Dok

*It really came out excellent!! My wife loved it so much, she went out for another pound of mussels and more Orvieto today*..lol -the stuff really goes well with food

Oh, I forgot to mention the mussles were steamed with garlic as well as the shallots n white wine.

If anyone wants the alfredo recipie, just ask.. don't EVER buy the jar.. it simply is nasty next to the home made kind.
I love cooking seafood at home.. seems like every restaurant over cooks it. Mmm pan seared shrimp.. Mmmm Mmmm, can you say leftovers?









MORPH: glad you made it home ok








[/quote]

I bet it was! I went out to dinner with a client last Thursday and went to this fine dining Italian restaurant called PORTO LEGGERO. And for dinner, my appetizer was a similarly cooked dish of mussels (like the way you described it). It had a white wine sauce as well and all the veggies. They call it "Cozze Finnochio". (steamed mussels with fennel, leeks, and fresh herbs with grilled foccacia). It was fantastic!


----------



## pcrose

sounds tasty


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Doktordet said:


> I bet it was! I went out to dinner with a client last Thursday and went to this fine dining Italian restaurant called PORTO LEGGERO. And for dinner, my appetizer was a similarly cooked dish of mussels (like the way you described it). It had a white wine sauce as well and all the veggies. They call it "Cozze Finnochio". (steamed mussels with fennel, leeks, and fresh herbs with grilled foccacia). It was fantastic!


Wow
That restaurant looks very nice! Classy. That is an interesting combo for steaming.. I'll have to look up this dish.. Cozze Finnochio..

I bet it is tasty to say the least, ty fer sharing.


----------



## pcrose

made tuna casserole


----------



## ChilDawg

pcrose said:


> lol nice what kind of sushi?


Philly rolls and something called the "Illini Special"...it's Cali rolls and those rice balls with salmon on top.


----------



## MiGsTeR

I made a little trip with my family to a buffet.


----------



## pcrose

had soup. for lunch a salmon sandwich from subway. It is very tasty.


----------



## Piranha_man

I made a complete drunkard of myself by downing a good half dozen beers and about 5 shots of Yukon Jack.
I'll be feeling it in the morning I'm sure.

Anywho, that's what I made!


----------



## StryfeMP

I made my first piranha video! haha, here's a link, check it out.


----------



## Nick G

^^THATS SWEET DUDE


----------



## pcrose

very nice looking tank stryfe. Is going to make chilidogs


----------



## scent troll

i was going to make something nice and healthy but i was so tired i ended up eating pizza rolls for dinner. wasnt terribly hungry and its too damn convinient to microwave and eat. 
i ate plenty of fruit and drank plenty of juice today at least so im not feeling too bad about it.

tomorrow night, breaded fish and brocolli with baked potatos.


----------



## Doktordet

Nissin cup noodles with microwaved "steamed" vegetables and some leftover grilled chicken from lunch's salad.



pcrose said:


> had soup. for lunch a *salmon sandwich from subway*. It is very tasty.


I think I will try that out tomorrow. mmmmmm....


----------



## pcrose

making steak and corn tonight . Has to work to make up some time at work.


----------



## Doktordet

Rigatoni in tomato/basil pasta sauce with meat & veggies:


----------



## pcrose

you can move into my house and be my personal chef


----------



## scent troll

thats some god damned good lookin pasta!

man im hungry now.......


----------



## cueball

heres what i had,, whitetail deer stake


----------



## AKSkirmish

Shrimp,Scallops,And some nice King Crab is on the list for tonight...


----------



## Ja'eh

AKSkirmish said:


> Shrimp,Scallops,And some nice King Crab is on the list for tonight...


----------



## cueball

man in the lobster capital of canada we dont even know what a King Crab is,, i noticed one day in town there was a truck selling live king crab.. and all day i dont think i seen a car stop by and buy anything,,..


----------



## AKSkirmish

I'm a seafood lover-
But lobster is overated


----------



## scent troll

AKSkirmish said:


> I'm a seafood lover-
> But lobster is overated


agreed. while i think lobster is fantastic, crab is much much better tasting and there are numerous fishes that are absolutely awesome.


----------



## Doktordet

pcrose said:


> I'm a seafood lover-
> But lobster is overated


agreed. while i think lobster is fantastic, crab is much much better tasting and there are numerous fishes that are absolutely awesome.
[/quote]

You guys should try mantis shrimp (cooked the way lobsters are - in boiling water). It has a sweet seafood taste. Kinda like a small lob. Im not sure though where u can buy it. Its an exotic delicacy in Japan & the Philippines. They turn purple-ish when cooked.


----------



## scent troll

never had mantis shrimp although i think ive seen them before. i absolutely love shrimps/crustations. the thing is with seafood, love it or hate it, its the most unique dishes ive ever tried. i happen to enjoy almost anything.

i tried sushi a couple weeks ago and hated it. it wasnt fresh sushi though, it was from a grocery supplier. (fish market). it wasnt shelved but it wasnt restaurant style either. tasted and smelled incredibly fishy which naturally told my brain "this isnt good". so i hated it.

anyone love sushi? and if so, recomendations? where to go, what to get?


----------



## Doktordet

I love sushi & sashimi. I just usually go for the basic stuff, tuna, salmon, mackerel. Sometimes, the sushi place I go to will have octopus, squid & crab sushi. Here in NJ, I go to a Japanese restaurant called Minado in Little Falls. Then there is also the small authentic sushi house I go to in Fort Lee. The fish should not smell fishy for it to be fresh - but u already know that.


----------



## scent troll

sushi...sashimi...whats the difference?


----------



## Doktordet

M0RpH said:


> sushi...sashimi...whats the difference?


sashimi does not have the rolled rice. Its just the plain slice of raw fish.


----------



## pcrose

I have never tried the raw fish sushi I know that isn't technically sushi but nowadays if you go to a restaurant called sushi land you can get either cooked or raw different kinds of sushi. I tried eel awhile back it isn't bad but it has tiny bones in the tail I didn't like that when I was chewing it. That's okay if you run up my foodbill dok the more you eat the more I don't lol. My bf eats a lot but doesn't gain anything. I made stew and a beef and barley soup.

Now I don't have to cook for awhile lol.


----------



## Doktordet

pcrose said:


> I have never tried the raw fish sushi I know that isn't technically sushi but nowadays if you go to a restaurant called sushi land you can get either cooked or raw different kinds of sushi. I tried eel awhile back it isn't bad but it has tiny bones in the tail I didn't like that when I was chewing it. That's okay if you run up my foodbill dok the more you eat the more I don't lol. *My bf eats a lot but doesn't gain anything. I made stew and a beef and barley soup.*
> 
> Now I don't have to cook for awhile lol.


Your BF is one of the lucky ones who eat a lot but dont gain a thing. That beef & barley soup sounds good! I love stews! supposed to make corned beef but Im having a crazy day. Probably end up chinese take out.


----------



## scent troll

i had vegetable lo mein, crab rangoon, honey chicken, mushroom and chicken, pepper steak, chicken with brocolli, pepper lemon shrimp, shrimp chips and a coke

mmmmm MMMMM i love the buffet


----------



## Puff

i just BBQed myself a bison steak with some grilled asparagus. followed by some Khao Tang Na Tang with these awesome thai rice crackers.


----------



## Doktordet

nice!


----------



## pcrose

dunno what I am eating for dinner I have to go to the grocery store. My throat is still soar.


----------



## scent troll

pcrose said:


> dunno what I am eating for dinner I have to go to the grocery store. *My throat is still soar.
> *


my bad


----------



## angeli697

well not today, but last night i made my momma some food for her to take to work for lunch; butter and oregano beef tortolinies(don't know how to spell it.) some mexican festa rice. Mmmm...and some strawberry and banana pie for her, i ate aobut 1/2 the pie cuz it was so0o phucking good. lol. i cooked all this food, even though i'm only 15. My momma loves me *LOTS!* =)


----------



## Mettle

Did a homemade spaghetti sauce with tons of veggies in it and some lean ground beef... So of course had spghetti. Also had a nice mixed green salad with lebanese cucumbers, cherry tomatos, red onions, radishes and something else I'm forgetting. All veggies in both the sauce and salad were organic.

Then I made some garlic bread to go alone with it.

We keep jars of tomato pulp in the basement. Every year we buy local organic tomatos and turn 'em into pulp for just such occasions.

I enjoyed it.


----------



## pcrose

don't think I have had a lebanese cucumber.



M0RpH said:


> dunno what I am eating for dinner I have to go to the grocery store. *My throat is still soar.
> *


my bad
[/quote]
still only in your dreams


----------



## pcrose

steak for the bf, and I will probably eat my beef and barley soup. He is not a vegetable fan.


----------



## gvrayman

M0RpH said:


> i had vegetable lo mein, crab rangoon, *honey chicken*, mushroom and chicken, pepper steak, chicken with brocolli, pepper lemon shrimp, shrimp chips and a coke
> 
> mmmmm MMMMM i love the buffet


yo, thats not cool
the chinese place near me used to serve that up all the time and now they stopped making it
/goes through withdrawl


----------



## Sheppard

I went to mr sub and had a footlong roast beef (no not that kind, get your mind out of the gutter) with extra cheese and pickles and mushrooms..DAMN was it ever good.


----------



## Puff

Sheppard said:


> I went to mr sub and had a footlong roast beef (no not that kind, get your mind out of the gutter) with extra cheese and pickles and mushrooms..DAMN was it ever good.


no extra special sauce?

i remember when i was in australia living there for a few months. buddy and i went in to subway at like 11pm. noone in there...wtf?

then two people (a guy and a chick) come out of the back. the guy is in the process of zipping up his pants, looks up, sees us, then does the "oh sh*t" look. then out comes the girl, wiping her mouth.

can you believe she asked my friend if he wanted extra mayo?


----------



## pcrose

lol I would have walked out yuck! Cereal maybe


----------



## Sheppard

Puff said:


> I went to mr sub and had a footlong roast beef (no not that kind, get your mind out of the gutter) with extra cheese and pickles and mushrooms..DAMN was it ever good.


no extra special sauce?

i remember when i was in australia living there for a few months. buddy and i went in to subway at like 11pm. noone in there...wtf?

then two people (a guy and a chick) come out of the back. the guy is in the process of zipping up his pants, looks up, sees us, then does the "oh sh*t" look. then out comes the girl, wiping her mouth.

can you believe she asked my friend if he wanted extra mayo?
[/quote]

Ohhh man diiiirty!!!
haha what a story that one is eh!! wow..id be so shocked. The extra mayo part would have made me laugh so hard.
But I also don't think I could eat a sub made by a chick after her hands were probably all over dudes junk lol

Tonight I have a ball hockey game and I made 2 PB & J sandwiches..man they rock. with CRUNCHY peanut butter too!! That's the way to go! All you haters don't even know what your missing.


----------



## Doktordet

Puff said:


> I went to mr sub and had a footlong roast beef (no not that kind, get your mind out of the gutter) with extra cheese and pickles and mushrooms..DAMN was it ever good.


no extra special sauce?

i remember when i was in australia living there for a few months. buddy and i went in to subway at like 11pm. noone in there...wtf?

then two people (a guy and a chick) come out of the back. the guy is in the process of zipping up his pants, looks up, sees us, then does the "oh sh*t" look. then out comes the girl, wiping her mouth.

*can you believe she asked my friend if he wanted extra mayo?*
[/quote]

LOL. I would have asked back if she wanted another "footlong roast beef"!


----------



## Puff

made some more grilled bison today for lunch, with a baby spinach salad.

gotta load up on my red meat as im in the process of building muscle.


----------



## scent troll

i had shitty left over little ceasars for dinner. blahh! my body is dying for some nourishment. 
think i might do an apple or 2 before bed.


----------



## pcrose

had spaghetti o's


----------



## scent troll

dude i LOVE spegettios! only with meatballs though. dunno why, since i was a kid i loved those. only spegettios with mballs (m = man) or beefaroni


----------



## r1dermon

corned beef hash...amazing...i love st patties leftovers.


----------



## scent troll

whats corned beef hash again? i know i know this, im drawing a blank.

btw, corned beef...easily in my top 5 favorite foods


----------



## Doktordet

MMMMMM...I love corned beef. I usually sautee it with onions & garlic then add in diced potatoes. Sometimes i will sub the potatoes for baby spinach or cabbage.


----------



## scent troll

i have my corned beef with cabage, carrots and red potatoes. simmer it all together in a large pot. uncut, just a hint of salt and pepper. man, just down to earth great tasting food. the cabbage stay crunchy enough, the carrots are nice and soft (full sized carrots btw, no baby ones) and the potatoes are melt in your mouth soft. 
and of course the beef itself is like...a slice of heavan. moist and falls apart


----------



## pcrose

hit in miss with corn beef


----------



## scent troll

<--thats what im talkin bout


----------



## pcrose

that looks good.


----------



## Doktordet

I turn this:








into

this:








Serve with steaming hot white rice/ brown rice or crunchy light-medium toast.

Morph, that corned beef looks good!


----------



## mike123

i just made some bagel bites mmmmmmmmm


----------



## r1dermon

5lbs boiled corned beef, 2/5lbs potato's (boiled), slice up an onion, throw it in a big pan, put that bitch on 7, stir every 1-2 minutes until it's crispy around, and viola, corned beef hashola...a little bit of heaven.


----------



## pcrose

prolly wouldn't eat that dok I am picky.


----------



## Doktordet

pcrose said:


> 5lbs boiled corned beef, 2/5lbs potato's (boiled), slice up an onion, throw it in a big pan, put that bitch on 7, stir every 1-2 minutes until it's crispy around, and viola, corned beef hashola...a little bit of heaven.


nice!


----------



## scent troll

r1dermon said:


> 5lbs boiled corned beef, 2/5lbs potato's (boiled), slice up an onion, throw it in a big pan, put that bitch on 7, stir every 1-2 minutes until it's crispy around, and viola, corned beef hashola...*a little bit of heaven*.


LOL that made me laugh out loud
that sounds so good. damn guys, this thread always wets the pallet for good eats. im gonna have to stop visiting here after hours.


----------



## gvrayman

Well, I'm still not quite sure what I had, but it was good, so I feel that I didn't eat anything bad. The end justified the means.


----------



## pcrose

how do you not know?


----------



## Doktordet

gvrayman said:


> Well, I'm still not quite sure what I had, but it was good, so I feel that I didn't eat anything bad. The end justified the means.


I can relate to the feeling. I felt the same way after having dinner in Bangkok one night.


----------



## gvrayman

pcrose said:


> how do you not know?


it was a bunch of stuff cooked in some sauce, i juust donk tnow


----------



## pcrose

oh, who made it?


----------



## Puff

you guys should eat some buffalo.

tastes like beef, but less fat and a hell of a lot less cholesterol. and it isnt much more expensive either.


----------



## ChilDawg

Puff said:


> you guys should eat some buffalo.
> 
> tastes like beef, but less fat and a hell of a lot less cholesterol. and it isnt much more expensive either.


It's good stuff. Ostrich and boar aren't too bad, either, if you're looking for semi-exotic beef substitutes.


----------



## TobiasRieper

I made these strange things not sure what to call them. 
Ingrediants: Thin pastry shell, crab, cream cheese and chedder cheese


----------



## Puff

ChilDawg said:


> you guys should eat some buffalo.
> 
> tastes like beef, but less fat and a hell of a lot less cholesterol. and it isnt much more expensive either.


It's good stuff. Ostrich and boar aren't too bad, either, if you're looking for semi-exotic beef substitutes.
[/quote]

very true. i LOVE ostrich. havent eaten a lot of boar though.


----------



## Doktordet

I once bought some ground buffalo at a Costco by me, and when I opened it up, damn, it reeked of a urine-like smell. I looked at the expiration date/ best before date, but it was still a long way off. I took it back and they said that's the way it naturally smells.

I would love to try buffalo but can anyone here clarify what fresh buffalo meat is supposed to smell like?


----------



## cueball

Puff said:


> you guys should eat some buffalo.
> 
> tastes like beef, but less fat and a hell of a lot less cholesterol. and it isnt much more expensive either.










we cant get meat like that on the east coast..! wild deer meat is about it..

i tryed eum once ,, it was like realy tuff chicken...


----------



## pcrose

chilidogs


----------



## gvrayman

Puff said:


> you guys should eat some buffalo.
> 
> tastes like beef, but less fat and a hell of a lot less cholesterol. and it isnt much more expensive either.


buffalo makes good chili


----------



## pcrose

don't think I have ever had buffalo


----------



## Puff

Doktordet said:


> I once bought some ground buffalo at a Costco by me, and when I opened it up, damn, it reeked of a urine-like smell. I looked at the expiration date/ best before date, but it was still a long way off. I took it back and they said that's the way it naturally smells.
> 
> I would love to try buffalo but can anyone here clarify what fresh buffalo meat is supposed to smell like?


smells like a fresh beef steak...

sounds like you had some nasty ass buffalo!

ive even bought frozen buffalo and it smells like fresh beef when i defrost it and open it up. it doesnt smell the exact same as beef, but it has a beefy smell to it.


----------



## Doktordet

Puff said:


> I once bought some ground buffalo at a Costco by me, and when I opened it up, damn, it reeked of a urine-like smell. I looked at the expiration date/ best before date, but it was still a long way off. I took it back and they said that's the way it naturally smells.
> 
> I would love to try buffalo but can anyone here clarify what fresh buffalo meat is supposed to smell like?


smells like a fresh beef steak...

sounds like you had some nasty ass buffalo!

ive even bought frozen buffalo and it smells like fresh beef when i defrost it and open it up. it doesnt smell the exact same as beef, but it has a beefy smell to it.
[/quote]

I guess the few buffalo meat that does make it into this part of the country arent good at all.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i love bison burgers, super lean ground beef doesnt taste too hot on the grill, but ground bison is lean as hell and is alot more flavorful

/just made eggs and toast


----------



## cueball

anyone ever sampled "goat " meat?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

can't say that i have


----------



## Doktordet

cueball said:


> anyone ever sampled "goat " meat?


Of course! Its very tasty and delicious! Check this out: cant embed since its disabled on this one

GOAT KALDERETA

Just made an omelet and some toast. nothing fancy....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i have had lamb on many occasions, are they comparable?


----------



## Doktordet

joedizzlempls said:


> i have had lamb on many occasions, are they comparable?


not quite. lamb has a distinct flavor, while goat meat can be passed off as beef. Its hard to find good goat meat in the US, unless you own a goat and take it to a butcher to prepare it.

Ive also had the chance to eat water buffalo meat. Not bison meat. this kind of buffalo:









Its also a lot like cow/beef meat except water buffalo meat is darker.


----------



## pcrose

made a vegetable bowl with cheese on top it had snow peas and corn and potatoes in it.


----------



## Doktordet

Had milkfish that was marinated in vinegar and garlic:


----------



## pcrose

never heard of it.


----------



## Doktordet

now u have.







j/k. its something from back home. Milkfish is bony as hell so I get the de-boned kind.


----------



## pcrose

okay, is going to make fruity cheerios lol they are like fruit loops


----------



## Doktordet

pcrose said:


> okay, is going to make fruity cheerios lol they are like fruit loops


nice...*loves anything fruity*


----------



## Ja'eh

Doktordet said:


> okay, is going to make fruity cheerios lol they are like fruit loops


nice...*loves anything fruity*
[/quote]
*Fruity*







Lol!


----------



## Doktordet

Lol. you had to say it...


----------



## pcrose

yeah but fruits and veges are the best for you.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

pcrose said:


> yeah but fruits and veges are the best for you.


i have to disagree, bacon grease is the best for you, whether you drink it straight or use it as a sauce on other foods, and i don't think anyone can argue with that...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Kellogs corn pops


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

speakyourmind said:


> Kellogs corn pops


that's funny that you should mention that, i actually saw a commercial for those about 15 minutes ago and i started to remember their awesomeness, i actually spent a couple minutes marinating on it, it was strange...


----------



## Ja'eh

Doktordet said:


> Lol. you had to say it...


Just an observation of what you said that's all.


----------



## pcrose

joedizzlempls said:


> yeah but fruits and veges are the best for you.


i have to disagree, bacon grease is the best for you, whether you drink it straight or use it as a sauce on other foods, and i don't think anyone can argue with that...
[/quote]







any girl would objectify


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Grilled chicken fillet sandwiches tonight

3-4 cloves roasted garlic, smashed and mixed in mayonaise w/ a tad of lemon juice for sauce

Leaf lettuce, tomato, and fresh basil leaves on a fresh bakery sandwich bun

side/brown rice with some butter and loads of veges topped with a dash of sesame oil


----------



## pirayaman

yeah bacon greese is best for you if you want cloged artery or a heart attack well basicly the same thing

anywey i had some kilbasi its like polish sasuage and tomato pie


----------



## Steelrain

Colored eggs with my 3 year old daughter


----------



## pirayaman

you know what i make all the time that is vicious chicken breast cut like chicken tenders coated in all purpose flower then you get a skille twith olive oil some orangano and garlic heat that low for 5-10 minutes take out the garlic wen it gets that golden brown save for the dish its good then through that chicken in the oil cook on low as to not over cook the oil

whole grain rice with just pepper salt butter lemon right before you eat it

i like simple flavors any thing more will over power your meal for sure



Steelrain said:


> now u have.:laugh: j/k. its something from back home. Milkfish is bony as hell so I get the de-boned kind.


you do know the pic you posted has a million bones in it right mr deboned fish


----------



## pcrose

sounds tasty dok. You are welcome to be my personal chef seriously. Well I would pay you in food because I am not rich. Oh and tomato pie? Never heard of it; like a quiche? Dunno what I am going to eat today. I finally had a cadbury egg I can have chocolate again.

Gave up chocolate for lent but lent is over now. For those that don't know it is a catholic thing.


----------



## Doktordet

pirayaman said:


> sounds tasty dok. *You are welcome to be my personal chef seriously.* Well I would pay you in food because I am not rich. Oh and tomato pie? Never heard of it; like a quiche? Dunno what I am going to eat today. I finally had a cadbury egg I can have chocolate again.
> 
> Gave up chocolate for lent but lent is over now. For those that don't know it is a catholic thing.


Im honored. Thanks!


----------



## Doktordet

Today, I "made" music/noise. Buddy of mine stopped by and we were soon jamming on stuff from The Beatles, Oasis, Eric Clapton, The Ventures, The Shadows, Joe Satriani, Steve Vai, Metallica, & AC/DC.

Also picked up an axe. Its a 1995 Epiphone Les Paul Standard "flame top": (its the brightly colored guitar in the pic)


----------



## pcrose

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Grilled chicken fillet sandwiches tonight
> 
> 3-4 cloves roasted garlic, smashed and mixed in mayonaise w/ a tad of lemon juice for sauce
> 
> Leaf lettuce, tomato, and fresh basil leaves on a fresh bakery sandwich bun
> 
> side/brown rice with some butter and loads of veges topped with a dash of sesame oil


actually I was thinking about this one lol but dippy and dok are the best cooks on here.

wishes I could play guitar


----------



## Doktordet

pcrose said:


> actually I was thinking about this one lol but dippy and dok are the best cooks on here.
> wishes I could play guitar - _*me too*_


awww...you make my cheese...er heart melt...


----------



## pcrose

lol what you going to make for dinner? I am making nothing my bf's parents are bringing ham and salad I don't like ham but I will eat salad I may make some mashed potatoe. We Irish love our potatoes!


----------



## Doktordet

I just put together a salad of baby spinach, mixed greens and the magic ingredient - diced Spam. Yep. Using a mild balsamic vinegar-based dressing.



pcrose said:


> lol what you going to make for dinner? I am making nothing my bf's parents are bringing ham and salad I don't like ham but I will eat salad I may make some mashed potatoe. * We Irish love our potatoes!*


You might as well consider me Irish too. /loves potatoes


----------



## kfreeman

$1200 and another rugrat


----------



## pcrose

lol very nice.


----------



## ZOSICK

I made the wife cook Easter dinner, she was successful. So tonight she gets to sleep out-side her cage.


----------



## pcrose

pfft she makes you sleep on the couch when you piss her off.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Thanks pcrose!!

I do love to cook. very much so 
I also play guitar tho, made 4 cd's with my former band. 
I got a '74 Marshall MKII, and a '78 Marshall Master Volume for heads. 1 4x25w slant top cabinet for speakers.
I also have an '80 Pignose Crossmix 150r designed by Paul Rivera. 
For guitars I have a '57 reissue LesPaul, and a LesPaul jr. A bass and an acoustic.

I haven't bought my next needed piece of equipment, which I think may be a Roland Fantom X6 for recording, sampling, sequensing, and effects.


----------



## pcrose

good luck on that. Needs pics to know what you are talking about.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

BTW, I love the potato as well.. All purpose side dish hah.

One of my favorite ways to cook them is an old Scottish recipie I believe.

Peel and cut into big chunks, then boil for about 15-20 mins. so they are not completely done.

Then preheat oven to about 425d, and place potatoes in a casserole dish with about 1/2-3/4" oil. Cook until underside of potatos are golden brown and crispy.

It is the best of both worlds.. a crunchy side, and a soft side.. Goes great with a roast of your choice!


----------



## pcrose

hmmm. We should have a recipe thread from a- z on here


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Here is most of my guitar equipment


----------



## ZOSICK

pcrose said:


> hmmm. We should have a recipe thread from a- z on here


good Idea!! "make it so number two"!


----------



## Puff

i cooked up some more buffalo last night at like 1130pm. ended up feeding half of it to the dogs...because they wouldnt leave me alone.lol

ive been eating out the last few nights though...so havent made much else.


----------



## scent troll

i made a breaded chicken patty sandwich, lettuce tomatoe and ketchup, with pickle and lime tortilla chips

then i proceeded to consume pizza rolls and pepperchinis

tonight i will consume ...stuff


----------



## pcrose

06 C6 LS2 said:


> hmmm. We should have a recipe thread from a- z on here


good Idea!! "make it so number two"!
[/quote]
Does that mean you are number one?







See I am number two booyah grandma. Is going to a party.


----------



## scent troll

pcrose said:


> Does that mean you are number one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See I am number two booyah grandma. Is going to a party.


----------



## Doktordet

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Here is most of my guitar equipment
> View attachment 164837
> 
> View attachment 164838


very nice gear dippy.


----------



## pcrose

made toast


----------



## pcrose

bump tater tots


----------



## Doktordet

I made a call for pizza delivery. Dinner tonight = deluxe pizza with bbq chicken wings. not the healthiest, but its good old fashioned man-food.


----------



## bernokarl

I made two 40oz beers into a 80oz mug and drink it all while I clean my tank !!!


----------



## pcrose

not going to drink for awhile. I am going to make spaghetti I think for dinner


----------



## Doktordet

pcrose said:


> not going to drink for awhile. I am going to make spaghetti I think for dinner


sounds good.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

bernokarl said:


> I made two 40oz beers into a 80oz mug and drink it all while I clean my tank !!!


i am drinkin a 40 right now too, but i'm slummin it... right out the bottle


----------



## bernokarl

joedizzlempls You have quite a big collection of P's . I Imagen its lots of 40's and cleaning...lol.

1 40oz per tank


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

bernokarl said:


> joedizzlempls You have quite a big collection of P's . I Imagen its lots of 40's and cleaning...lol.
> 
> 1 40oz per tank


haha, no tank cleaning tonite, i spent the whole day looking at houses with our realtor, so now it's time to drink and relax. if i drank 1 40 per tank, i think i'd be passed out before i got finished with #4 or #5, which would mean it would take me a few days to clean them all, i usually stick with the 12 oz bottles while i'm cleaning tanks so i can get them all done in one day


----------



## mike123

I had some lamb and mashed potatoes


----------



## pcrose

doesn't eat lamb


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

lamb is good


----------



## mike123

pcrose said:


> doesn't eat lamb


DOESNT EAT LAMB?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## pcrose

I will never try it


----------



## fishguy1313

--- has never tried it...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

pcrose said:


> I will never try it


why won't you try it? it tastes great


----------



## pcrose

I just can't, I like little lambs I wouldn't be able to eat one unless I was starving. I made pizza.


----------



## scent troll

a baby


----------



## pcrose

yeah lambs are like baby animals i don't eat lamb, duck, frog, veal, cow tongue, chicken hearts, liver. People eat these things. Not my forte.


----------



## pcrose

bump, salmon and mashed potatoes.


----------



## scent troll

damn chelsea. 26 pages and going

today i made some pizza. im going to make a chicken sandwish with pickle and chips in a little and then make my bed. after which ill wake up and make another 13 hour work day followed up by a loveless sexless night of honey do's. mmm mmmm sounds good!


----------



## pcrose

chicken sandwich sounds good. tommorow I am going to visit my uncles grave, haven't been up there for almost 10years and then the family is going for chinease food.


----------



## pcrose

reheated chinease food or eggs and toast


----------



## Doktordet

I made provolone cheese draped-hamburger for dinner served on an open top roll. Greens in mild balsamic dressing on the side with a slice of fresh jumbo tomato for the burger. Some red wine to push it down.


----------



## pcrose

sounds yummy


----------



## Doktordet

pcrose said:


> sounds yummy


thanks!


----------



## pcrose

I had leftover chinease food.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

sounds good doktor

This weekend I'm making fajitas. Mmm fajitas.


----------



## Doktordet

thanks Dippy...mmmm...fajitas....gotta love 'em! yum!



pcrose said:


> I had leftover chinease food.


I had that last night. Im pretty sure, someone on here also has. Dont feel its just you.


----------



## pcrose

lol I think I am going to make eggs for breakfast if I get the energy, I get lazy on sundays.


----------



## VRM

made pancakes this morning .


----------



## Doktordet

Leftover pizza for breakfast with some brewed coffee.


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Coffee and scrambled eggs. Now im waiting for the end result :laugh: Tonight is "hot" shake and bake chicken and garlic spinach. Damn, I miss potatoes. Oh well I guess it took years to put on a ton of weight its gonna take time to lose it.


----------



## pcrose

Good for you giggles. Potatoes are not that good for you at all. I have a tri-tip in my fridge I may make that tonight.


----------



## MiGsTeR

I made a nasty tuna sandwich.. It was so bad that I decided to add peanut butter on top of the sandwich just for the hell of it..


----------



## cueball

ha peanut butter and tuna hahaha are you prago man,,,lol


----------



## pcrose

cueball said:


> ha peanut butter and tuna hahaha are you prago man,,,lol


he is just weird


----------



## nismo driver

today i made sunday breakfeast.

homemade hash (cubed potatoes, red, yellow, orange, and green peppers, onions, garlic, paprika, cyane pepper saly and black pepper) 
buttermilk pancakes
bacon
fired eggs


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

nismo driver said:


> today i made sunday breakfeast.
> 
> homemade hash (cubed potatoes, red, yellow, orange, and green peppers, onions, garlic, paprika, cyane pepper saly and black pepper)
> buttermilk pancakes
> bacon
> fired eggs


Breakfast @ nismo's! ~sounds good bro

I made simple and quick breakfast pitas.. I had leftover pitas from Fatush, so I fried up some sliced onions, then added eggs, spices, and grated white cheddar cheese, and topped it with some hot sauce.. washed down with coffee..
It was a leftover type of breakfast..

Fajitas tonight!! I got the peppers and onions ringed, and the tomatoes sliced. I have a nice rub made from spices that I add to fresh lime juice to for the meat.. I also have a cast iron plate to serve it on








Firing up the foreman grill hah


----------



## VRM

well i am going for the heartattack tonite deep fry . going to make some fries ,and with tempura califlower,swordfish,broccoli,carrots,and mushrooms.mmmmmmmmmmmmmm good


----------



## Puff

pcrose said:


> Good for you giggles. Potatoes are not that good for you at all. I have a tri-tip in my fridge I may make that tonight.


i dont know where you heard that potatoes arent good for you. FRIED potatoes arent good for you. but a baked potatoe provides some beneficial carbohydrates. if you cut out all carbs you'll have a hard time taking regular dumps. like that atkins diet bullshit. that diet is SOOOO bad for people. sure you lose weight, but it wreaks havoc on your organs.


----------



## pcrose

nice to know puff. I had chicken quesadilla from baja fresh. Good stuff.


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Atkins diet has proven itself effective. People just dont follow it the way it was intended. People dont add in the proper amount of veggies with fish or chicken. I do love having cheese omelets with bacon on this diet though :laugh: Trust me even though I am low carbing it you cannot totally remove carbs and with the proper dosage of cauliflower, cabbage, and spinach taking dumps is not a problem :laugh: My problem with my diet was the carbs, pizza, pasta, breads, milk, rice, potatoes, etc... in large quantities washed down by beer. Now im eating healthier, losing pounds off my frame, feeling better, and learning to eat proper portions. Hopefully by the 4th of July I will be able to enjoy a baked potato with a nice steak under the stars and maybe even enjoy a beer. Right now its strictly whiskey for me.. Anyways, back on topic, tonight is broiled blackened catfish with leftover garlic spinach from last night. Cant wait, that spinach was kick ass.


----------



## nismo driver

Dr. Giggles said:


> Atkins diet has proven itself effective. People just dont follow it the way it was intended. People dont add in the proper amount of veggies with fish or chicken. I do love having cheese omelets with bacon on this diet though :laugh: Trust me even though I am low carbing it you cannot totally remove carbs and with the proper dosage of cauliflower, cabbage, and spinach taking dumps is not a problem :laugh: My problem with my diet was the carbs, pizza, pasta, breads, milk, rice, potatoes, etc... in large quantities washed down by beer. Now im eating healthier, losing pounds off my frame, feeling better, and learning to eat proper portions. Hopefully by the 4th of July I will be able to enjoy a baked potato with a nice steak under the stars and maybe even enjoy a beer. Right now its strictly whiskey for me.. Anyways, back on topic, tonight is broiled blackened catfish with leftover garlic spinach from last night. Cant wait, that spinach was kick ass.


idid atkinsby the book for a few months and lost weight but it did back up my system, ultimately i lost more weight by eating a more or less normal diet of booze meat and pizza and bicycling 20 miles a day and doing crunchs and push-ups. of course once winter came along and t got too cold and crappy out to ride and holiday food by the time spring rolls around back at the beginning.


----------



## pcrose

carnation breakfast lol


----------



## pcrose

bump, nothing. Subway chicken bacon ranch


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

I had a bowl of Honey Bunches Of Oats this morn, and I've got to say it's some killer cereal


----------



## pcrose

yeah so is smart start they are very similiar.


----------



## -NBKK-

I made Tacos today. They came out pretty good, i also had a Napa valley salad with it. i didn't make the salad it came in a bag BUT i put the dressing on it.........


----------



## pcrose

never heard of a nappa valley salad


----------



## -NBKK-

I have seen it done in a few ways, some times totally opposite of each other but it comes with romaine lettuce, spinach, some other types of leaves that i have no clue about, pumpkin seeds feta cheese sunflower seeds and Napa cabbage. You are suppose to serve the salad with a grilled chicken breast ( Cut up ) and a poppy seed dressing. Talking about this is making me hungry......


----------



## pcrose

dude that sounds so yummy. I should try this recipe. Like I said we need a recipe index.


----------



## -NBKK-

Sounds like the subject for another topic.

If every one contributed to it it might even get pinned.


----------



## pcrose

made spaghetti


----------



## Doktordet

pcrose said:


> made spaghetti


Ah...so I see you have made the Special for today! Yum!!! for me its chinese take out: General Tso's Chicken and Beef+Shrimp Lo mein...


----------



## pcrose

yes, I made it for the potluck. My parents really like my spaghetti lol. So my mum took the spaghetti and I took some of the potato salad she made.


----------



## pcrose

bologna sandwich


----------



## ZOSICK

I made wookie


----------



## need_redz

I bought a 3.5 pound bag of king crab (29$) and made some...it was awsome!


----------



## ZOSICK

need_redz said:


> I bought a 3.5 pound bag of king crab (29$) and made some...it was awsome!


and how did you prepare your treat???


----------



## pcrose

yum I love Seafood


----------



## need_redz

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I bought a 3.5 pound bag of king crab (29$) and made some...it was awsome!


and how did you prepare your treat???
[/quote]
I just steamed the crab for about 10-15 minutes I also threw in a baguette in the oven at the same time while that was going I sliced a piece of lemon placed it in a bowl poured some sugar on it and melted some butter on top of it(stir after words). Then after which I made my self a salad that included blends of baby lettuces, greens, endive, radicchio & baby spinach with baby tomatoes, slices of radish, pizza cheese & bacon bits with ranch dressing. It was all very good.


----------



## ZOSICK

need_redz said:


> I bought a 3.5 pound bag of king crab (29$) and made some...it was awsome!


and how did you prepare your treat???
[/quote]
I just steamed the crab for about 10-15 minutes I also threw in a baguette in the oven at the same time while that was going I sliced a piece of lemon placed it in a bowl poured some sugar on it and melted some butter on top of it(stir after words). Then after which I made my self a salad that included blends of baby lettuces, greens, endive, radicchio & baby spinach with baby tomatoes, slices of radish, pizza cheese & bacon bits with ranch dressing. It was all very good.
[/quote]

thanks for the info....may have to try your method some time, like tomorrow...


----------



## need_redz

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I bought a 3.5 pound bag of king crab (29$) and made some...it was awsome!


and how did you prepare your treat???
[/quote]
I just steamed the crab for about 10-15 minutes I also threw in a baguette in the oven at the same time while that was going I sliced a piece of lemon placed it in a bowl poured some sugar on it and melted some butter on top of it(stir after words). Then after which I made my self a salad that included blends of baby lettuces, greens, endive, radicchio & baby spinach with baby tomatoes, slices of radish, pizza cheese & bacon bits with ranch dressing. It was all very good.
[/quote]

thanks for the info....may have to try your method some time, like tomorrow...
[/quote]







Go for it! I came across that combo a couple of months ago, back in my stoner days lol


----------



## Guest

I made Penne with Alfredo/Vodka mix (with pieces of spicy baked chicken) and a Cesar Salad.

Who knows a good, simple homemade Alfredo sauce recipe (Dippy...where you at)?


----------



## pcrose

The sugar I wouldn't add


----------



## need_redz

pcrose said:


> The sugar I wouldn't add


Well I never added it before but once I did it give a little kick to the sauce which I liked alot, I personaly think its much better with it but different people have different taste right!


----------



## Dr. Giggles

DannyBoy17 said:


> I made Penne with Alfredo/Vodka mix (with pieces of spicy baked chicken) and a Cesar Salad.
> 
> Who knows a good, simple homemade Alfredo sauce recipe (Dippy...where you at)?


Just get yourself a bunch of fresh plum tomatoes, bust them up for a few seconds in a blender and poor in a pot that had olive oil garlic and onions and your seasonings going. A couple bay leaves is key to a good italian sauce next to the garlic of course. Once you believe sauce is to your liking just stir in some heavy cream and a couple dashes of vodka and simmer the alcohol out. In a buttered pan mix some of your penne in and add the sauce and give it a quick mix. Empty out on plate and enjoy. Adding chunks of proscuitto (sp) adds a nice touch with fresh grated cheese.


----------



## pcrose

giggles make it into a recipe in my recipe thread. As should dok should put some of his recipes in there as well.
Is making bacon and eggs, have to go to class in an hour.


----------



## pcrose

bump, spaghetti o's in a can.


----------



## [email protected]°

An offer on a house..

And a Bagel with Cream Cheese...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

DannyBoy17 said:


> I made Penne with Alfredo/Vodka mix (with pieces of spicy baked chicken) and a Cesar Salad.
> 
> Who knows a good, simple homemade Alfredo sauce recipe (Dippy...where you at)?


sup Danny--this is a good one IMO

1 3/4 cups heavy whipping cream 
6 tbs. butter 
8 oz grated Parmesan, Romano, or Asagio cheese 
1 tsp. salt 
fresh-ground black pepper 
pinch of fresh-ground nutmeg

Combine 1¼ cups heavy cream and the butter in a saute pan large enough for the sauce and later the pound of pasta. Heat over a low flame, stirring frequently, until the butter is melted and the cream comes to a bare simmer. 
Drain slightly undercooked pasta and add it to the pan, along with the remaining 1/2 cup of heavy cream, cheese, salt, nutmeg, and several grinds of the pepper mill. 
Heat the pasta and sauce over a low flame, tossing continuously, until the cheese melts into the sauce and the sauce thickens slightly, about 1 - 2 minutes.


----------



## pcrose

put it in my recipe thread


----------



## Doktordet

Today I made a purchase on my very first Gibson Les Paul Classic in Heritage Cherry Sunburst!


----------



## pcrose

where is the pic?>


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Doktordet said:


> *An offer on a house..*
> 
> And a Bagel with Cream Cheese...


Hope it works out! 6 months in my new place


----------



## User

hamburger steak with mushroom gravy. Smashed potatoes, baked beans, and spinish.

nothing classy, but good ol' eating.


----------



## Doktordet

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Today I made a purchase on my very first Gibson Les Paul Classic in Heritage Cherry Sunburst!


welcome to the 'Paul club club
*I have a custom '57 reissue goldtop *









Today I'm making home made spaghetti sauce.

[/quote]

Thanks Dippy! I love my Gibby LP! fine wonderful instruments! a '57 reissue goldtop! awesome!!!


----------



## Doktordet

pcrose said:


> where is the pic?>


took a while for me to get these up...i could have taken better pics so i apologize


----------



## [email protected]°

DiPpY eGgS said:


> *An offer on a house..*
> 
> And a Bagel with Cream Cheese...


Hope it works out! 6 months in my new place
[/quote]

Offer rejected, second and 3rd offer rejected as well..

4th and FINAL offer is being considered by the seller now...

If rejected, back to the drawing board...


----------



## pcrose

It looks nice and cool chair.


----------



## Guest

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I made Penne with Alfredo/Vodka mix (with pieces of spicy baked chicken) and a Cesar Salad.
> 
> Who knows a good, simple homemade Alfredo sauce recipe (Dippy...where you at)?


sup Danny--this is a good one IMO

1 3/4 cups heavy whipping cream 
6 tbs. butter 
8 oz grated Parmesan, Romano, or Asagio cheese 
1 tsp. salt 
fresh-ground black pepper 
pinch of fresh-ground nutmeg

Combine 1¼ cups heavy cream and the butter in a saute pan large enough for the sauce and later the pound of pasta. Heat over a low flame, stirring frequently, until the butter is melted and the cream comes to a bare simmer. 
Drain slightly undercooked pasta and add it to the pan, along with the remaining 1/2 cup of heavy cream, cheese, salt, nutmeg, and several grinds of the pepper mill. 
Heat the pasta and sauce over a low flame, tossing continuously, until the cheese melts into the sauce and the sauce thickens slightly, about 1 - 2 minutes.
[/quote]

Dippy comes through. I'm writing that one down.


----------



## Doktordet

pcrose said:


> It looks nice and cool chair.


thanks!


----------



## pcrose

Is making classic. Hamburger helper cheesburger macroni


----------



## ZOSICK

made the decision to buy a brick of Swiss cheese....

may need to freeze it.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Great paul, Doktor!!

I had leftover spaghetti and sauce today.. I think it is better the next day


----------



## scent troll

had roast beef (med rare) with tatter tots and green beans. lovely meal

also had egg and sausage mcmuffin from mcdonalds this morning for the first time in a while. pretty damn good but man does that sh*t sit heavy


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

pcrose said:


> Is making classic. Hamburger helper cheesburger macroni


I don't know why they call it hamburger helper-- it does just fine on it's own!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i'll be making turkey burgers here pretty soon, i'm pretty excited


----------



## scent troll

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Is making classic. Hamburger helper cheesburger macroni


I don't know why they call it hamburger helper-- it does just fine on it's own!

:laugh:
[/quote]
i like hamburger helper. however, it doesnt really help hamburger meat. it should really be called hamburger filler. or "sh*t to mix with meat and sh*t"


----------



## pcrose

yeah except I realize that I didnt really like that one I like the macaroni but wasn't a fan of the hamburger in it. I am very picky when it comes to hamburger i like it plain with no taco seasoning in tacos of course and I like burgers and it's okay in spaghetti but other than that any other way which isn't many isn't that good. Just got an idea for a recipe


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

pcrose said:


> yeah except I realize that I didnt really like that one I like the macaroni but wasn't a fan of the hamburger in it. I am very picky when it comes to hamburger i like it plain with no taco seasoning in tacos of course and I like burgers and it's okay in spaghetti but other than that any other way which isn't many isn't that good. Just got an idea for a recipe


with hamburger helper, i've always found that it's best to leave the ground beef in chunks rather than breaking it all up and browning it the way you would with tacos and such, that way you can actually taste the ground beef. my favorite hamburger helper is cheesy hashbrown, it's money...


----------



## ICEE

SUBWAY.. I made it technically


----------



## Doktordet

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Great paul, Doktor!!


thanks Dippy


----------



## pcrose

lol did you get the $5 dollar footlong?


----------



## Doktordet

pcrose said:


> Is making classic. Hamburger helper cheesburger macroni


I'll have seconds, er, thirds please! Yum!


----------



## pcrose

look you are nominated motm. A lot of my good buddies are, so hard to choose.


----------



## tison 30




----------



## DiPpY eGgS

I actually don't mind hamburger helper either.

I was quoting Vacation. Yaknow, the part where the Griswald's visited Uncle Eddie and family?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I actually don't mind hamburger helper either.
> 
> I was quoting Vacation. Yaknow, the part where the Griswald's visited Uncle Eddie and family?


i love that line, but here's my favorite from that movie... it's just wrong

Cousin Vicki: I'm going steady, and I French kiss.

Audrey Griswold: So? Everybody does that.

Cousin Vicki: Yeah, but Daddy says I'm the best at it.


----------



## Doktordet

pcrose said:


> look you are nominated motm. A lot of my good buddies are, so hard to choose.


 who me? wow! thanks to whoever nominated me! I am truly honored.


----------



## Nick G

i TRIED to make pizza but the dough didnt want to play along
so i made past instead.


----------



## pcrose

I made a bologna sandwich


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

just made a turkey bologna sandwich and some campbells chicken noodle soup


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

joedizzlempls said:


> I actually don't mind hamburger helper either.
> 
> I was quoting Vacation. Yaknow, the part where the Griswald's visited Uncle Eddie and family?


i love that line, but here's my favorite from that movie... it's just wrong

Cousin Vicki: I'm going steady, and I French kiss.

Audrey Griswold: So? Everybody does that.

Cousin Vicki: Yeah, but Daddy says I'm the best at it.
[/quote]
















Clark: 'Is that REAL tomato ketchup, Eddie?
Eddie: 'Nuthin' but the best"

Eddie: --You look like you could use a cool one

I had scrambie eggs before work (nothing fancy, I had to go, and we don't have anything else lol) and for lunch, I had more leftover spag and my co worker gave me a little debbie nutty bar


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I actually don't mind hamburger helper either.
> 
> I was quoting Vacation. Yaknow, the part where the Griswald's visited Uncle Eddie and family?


i love that line, but here's my favorite from that movie... it's just wrong

Cousin Vicki: I'm going steady, and I French kiss.

Audrey Griswold: So? Everybody does that.

Cousin Vicki: Yeah, but Daddy says I'm the best at it.
[/quote]


















[/quote]

haha, i know... it's horrible, isn't it?

hey dippy, do you make your spaghetti sauce from scratch as well?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

yes, I make sauce, but I don't do it from fresh tomatoes yet. I really do want to though... If I ever get a garden going over here, for sure!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

yeah, i've never tried making spaghetti sauce with fresh tomatoes either, i always just use the canned tomatoes


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

We've got to try it and share with the community here!

It would be an awesome recipie for the thread
You first.. lol


----------



## Doktordet

I was inspired by reading about all the pasta being made in the past few posts, so I made some today as well..Rigatoni with ground beef, italian sausage(chicken & spinach) & red pepper. this was particularly flavorful since the olive oil i used was the "first cold pressed" kind. I normally just use regular extra virgin olive oil. pardon the final apperance as i dont have any parsley or any of the other fancy stuff. ciao!

*the pasta...*








*italian sausage & veggies getting to know one another...*








*pasta almost done - al dente!* 








*everything's coming along fine...ground beef added*








*pasta sauce added and topped with basil leaves*...








*dinner is served.*


----------



## Nick G

damn, that looks good doktordet


----------



## Doktordet

Nick G said:


> damn, that looks good doktordet


thanks nick!


----------



## pcrose

loooks good but doesn't like shrooms and that is a good proportion.


----------



## scent troll

pcrose said:


> loooks good but doesn't like shrooms and that is a good proportion.


bullshit pcrose, that looks like a plate straight from god himself! id not only eat that, id probably become closer to god tasting such an obviously delicious looking pasta plate. somethings in this world are unexplainable, some are just too much for a mans mind to understand. this plate embodies all that is mystical and heavanly in culunary excellence. a work or art? hardly... a work of god himself. beyond anything that a word can describe. just the mere thought of consuming such a meal as that makes one weak with unworthyness, humility and excitement. like a perfectly aged wine and seasoned meat, a perfect weathered day with nothing on ones mind but love and well being. a sense of comfort...well being, and perhaps a hint of lust in the air, this plate you refer to isnt perfection...it is god like

looks good Dok


----------



## pcrose

dok I would like to see you make tacos or enchiladas. if you do I will teleport myself over for dinner. Loves Tacos!!!!!


----------



## scent troll

pcrose said:


> dok I would like to see you make tacos or enchiladas. * if you do I will teleport myself *over for dinner. Loves Tacos!!!!!


something horrible happens during the teleportation process. all dok see's is a portal open up in his kitchen and a bloody upper thy and a shoe with a foot inside it fly through followed by one of the echoey fade in screams. blood and body parts everywhere.

pcrose is never seen again...

what makes it even funnier is the fact that pcrose shrugged her boyfriends protests off on using such an untested piece of technology by saying the now very ironic words "eh, whats the worst that could happen??"


----------



## pcrose

very funny mikey. like I said use your imagination on paper.


----------



## scent troll

after i "use my imagination on paper" it turns out i end up creating 
*THE INTERNET 2 *_(the legend continues)_


----------



## pcrose

well then you would be extremly rich why would you still be on this website and not creating your own highly effective website?


----------



## Doktordet

pcrose said:


> dok I would like to see you make tacos or enchiladas. if you do I will teleport myself over for dinner. Loves Tacos!!!!!


one of these days perhaps.


----------



## pcrose

lol sorry I thought they were shrooms I don't like shrooms and cooked onions


----------



## Doktordet

pcrose said:


> lol sorry I thought they were shrooms I don't like shrooms and cooked onions


np. lol. But i do make pasta with shrooms as well. I do it a bit differently from this one.


----------



## pcrose

well morph is a big fan I think you should be the chef for all of us at pfury.


----------



## Doktordet

pcrose said:


> well morph is a big fan I think you should be the chef for all of us at pfury.


lol. it would be an honor.


----------



## Guest

06 C6 LS2 said:


> made the decision to buy a brick of Swiss cheese....
> 
> may need to freeze it.












I pan fried up some salmon for myself and my brother.


----------



## pcrose

made a salad for me and a brisket for the boyfriend.


----------



## scent troll

for the gf and i, i made a feast tonight

dry rubed seasoning into thick cut boneless port loins. 
cooked with sour kraut 
served with homemade cheddar and bacon mashed potatoes and served with a ceasar salad

was absolutely spot on. pork was tender and had a perfect spice to it from the dry rub

kraut was perfect compliment and the potatoes made a nice side dish

capped it all off with some moosetrack ice cream. (vanilla with choc and penut butter cups)

washed dishes even
also gave her a foot rub for 15 minutes while she fell asleep
/didnt get any lol
FAIL!


----------



## pcrose

wishes my man would do all that lol. You spoil her way too much.


----------



## scent troll

not really. its what i would do for any significant other. im not whipped either so save the jokes. 
she spoils me in other ways. ive had those days that just sucked from start to finish and she makes it better. wont go into details


----------



## pcrose

understands what you mean


----------



## scent troll

M0RpH said:


> not really. its what i would do for any significant other. im not whipped either so save the jokes.
> she spoils me in other ways. ive had those days that just sucked from start to finish and she makes it better. wont go into details


i agree morph. your definately a good ass dude man. dying breed for sure. keep up the good work. 
this dude definately earned motm


----------



## pcrose

you do have some good qualities, but you are the biggest smartass I know, and you can be mean to people.


----------



## scent troll

pcrose said:


> you do have some good qualities, but you are the biggest smartass I know, and you can be mean to people.


hitler was mean to people? are you calling him a bad guy? comon pcrose, we all have our faults


----------



## pcrose

I know this but your not perfect and I didn't want you to get a big ego. Too late


----------



## scent troll

what did you make today for breakfast? or buy.


----------



## pcrose

cranberry toast


----------



## scent troll

i had little chocolate donuts

for lunch, i bought myself and the boys at work some subway

italian bmt, provolon cheese, lettuce, tomato, pickles and jalapenos and oil/vinegar


----------



## pcrose

doesn't put oil and vinegar on sandwichs.


----------



## scent troll

neither do i. they did it for me. it was awesome


----------



## pcrose

thinks it ruins the taste of the sandwich.


----------



## scent troll

not nearly as much as ejaculate


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

pcrose said:


> not nearly as much as ejaculate


i hit the last post link for "what did you make today?" on the lounge page and this is what came up on my screen, i have to say it's not what i was expecting to see... haha. you keep me on my toes tho morph


----------



## pcrose

made tuna casserole


----------



## Puff

yesterday for lunch i grilled up a monster Ahi tuna steak that i marinated in soy sauce and dark sesame oil. then coated in sesame seeds and lightly seared it. then made a baby spinach salad with soy ginger dressing. damn that was good. the dogs didnt leave me alone the whole time i was eating it.


----------



## Nick G

i made a sound. followed by a smell.


----------



## ZOSICK

I stared at some while picking my nose at a stoplight, It was a hard decision to make...


----------



## pcrose

lol, wow what a day huh; one farting and the other picking his nose.


----------



## Doktordet

Puff said:


> yesterday for lunch i grilled up a monster Ahi tuna steak that i marinated in soy sauce and dark sesame oil. then coated in sesame seeds and lightly seared it. then made a baby spinach salad with soy ginger dressing. damn that was good. the dogs didnt leave me alone the whole time i was eating it.


nice!!!


----------



## scent troll

pizza and bread sticks. meh...
no ideas today

also at work i made some not phat cash......yo


----------



## Rick james

I had Steak, Potatoes, mushrooms and Garlic butter shrimp. Mmmmmmmm it was good.


----------



## ZOSICK

I made a trip to taco johns for lunch.


----------



## pcrose

Rick james said:


> I had Steak, Potatoes, mushrooms and Garlic butter shrimp. Mmmmmmmm it was good.
> 
> View attachment 165978


looks good without the shrooms. made a trip to a restaurant called john barley corns.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

just made a rum n coke, i'll be taking my girl out or making her dinner depending on how she's feeling when she gets home from work in about 15 minutes. hopefully we're staying in, i don't wanna miss the end of the hockey game.

i love mushrooms, my girl and i eat them on or with practically everything


----------



## Doktordet

Rick james said:


> I had Steak, Potatoes, mushrooms and Garlic butter shrimp. Mmmmmmmm it was good.
> 
> View attachment 165978


love it!


----------



## Dr. Giggles

The last couple days coming home from work I made only a tuna melt without the bread. I know it sounds f'd up but i think i just hit on something.


----------



## Rick james

Oh man I love Mushrooms. They are good raw, or cooked. My Girlfriend hates them, so more for me. Lol.


----------



## Doktordet

i wonder what is up with mushrooms that girls hate about it. i love shrooms, same with okra.


----------



## pcrose

has okra in the freezer but I don't know how to cook it? I don't even know why I bought it.


----------



## Doktordet

pcrose said:


> has okra in the freezer but I don't know how to cook it? I don't even know why I bought it.


You can work with okra in several ways. One is too batter it up (tempura style) and deep fry it. I sometimes mix it in when Im making tamarind stew or something called "pinakbet".

Pinakbet: Yum!


----------



## pcrose

what about baking? or boiling okra?


----------



## Doktordet

pcrose said:


> what about baking? or boiling okra?


baking - dunno much about. But boiling is fine as long as you mix it in with other stuff. You wouldnt want to eat it like you would with carrot sticks. It tends to be rather "gooey". Throw it in a light broth with other veggies.


----------



## pcrose

thank you friend.


----------



## Doktordet

pcrose said:


> thank you friend.


dont mention it.


----------



## scent troll

today i made nothing for dinner and i was given nothing for dinner. the gf decided that she would sleep her day away, and when i came home she woke up and i fell asleep. ...bitch
oh wait!!! i DID get shot down for sex once again! so i had blue balls for a late night snack.

/is in love


----------



## pcrose

in love with yourself? We already knew that. I had tomatoes and an apple for dinner.


----------



## scent troll

i had a $5 cold cut trio from subway. lettuce tomato, pickles, jalapenos and oil and vinegar. with chocolate milk yum


----------



## pcrose

you put oil and vinegar on every sandwich from subway. Yuck. 
/is picky


----------



## pcrose

my mum made tacos.


----------



## waldron

Made home made breaded veal on a bun with some motserlla cheese, and some cheezy potatos for a side


----------



## pcrose

the cheesy potatoes sound yummy. How is your family?


----------



## waldron

hes good.. illl post a pic


----------



## pcrose

that's good.


----------



## waldron




----------



## pcrose

cute


----------



## Nick G

i made a peanut butter sandwhich.. with wheat bread that had 6 grams of fiber per serving, and forgot i ate it.
and i wonder why i keep making smells.
1+1=2
hahaha


----------



## fishguy1313

i just made a doodie in the toilet. does that count???


----------



## pcrose

nope, we don't need to hear about people's bowel movements.


----------



## scent troll

fishguy1313 said:


> i just made a doodie in the toilet. does that count???


fantastic. hands down one of the best posts to grace this topic so far.

i myself am still brewing up my own. i think in about 60-90 minutes itll be ready.
ill post pics later


----------



## Doktordet

pcrose said:


> cute


x2


----------



## scent troll

i made chili for dinner. took the niece out for a walk to the park. now im back feeling ulta pooey. its knockin.


----------



## muskielover1

lolz.turtle head

mean one brewin


----------



## pcrose

enough with the sh*t talk. 
Had chinease food tonight. KungPao chicken


----------



## Nick G

i had taco bell.
its a monthly thing, and ohhhh how i look forward to it.


----------



## pcrose

lol very nice.


----------



## pcrose

I made a roast with okra.


----------



## scent troll

chinese food
went to the buffet with a newspaper and ate


----------



## pcrose

what did you have?


----------



## scent troll

oh god. orange chicken, lo mein, chicken and brocoli, gneeral tso's, chicken and mushrooms and seafood something. i pretty much ate my ass off pcrose.


----------



## vinniegambini

Steak and baked potato from the grill. MMmmmmmmmmmm good! Friday night since it will be good weather.... Country ribs and corn on the grill.


----------



## scent troll

tomorrow im going to make a feast. im trying to think of what, but im really feelin some...some...SOME.....ALASKAN KING CRABBBBBBBBBB!!!!!

oh yeah baby...prepare thy self


----------



## pcrose

isn't that expensive mikey? Oh and you didn't have kungpao chicken? It is spicy what's wrong with you?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

M0RpH said:


> tomorrow im going to make a feast. im trying to think of what, but im really feelin some...some...SOME.....ALASKAN KING CRABBBBBBBBBB!!!!!
> 
> oh yeah baby...prepare thy self


BAM!
Dat's what I'm talkn' trout!


----------



## pcrose

DiPpY eGgS said:


> tomorrow im going to make a feast. im trying to think of what, but im really feelin some...some...SOME.....ALASKAN KING CRABBBBBBBBBB!!!!!
> 
> oh yeah baby...prepare thy self


BAM!
Dat's what I'm talkn' trout!
[/quote]
that's cute and corny


----------



## n0bie

Raspeball !! freaky norwegian food !!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

> that's cute and corny


Thank you?


----------



## pcrose

your welcome!!!!
Has never had norwegian food.


----------



## Doktordet

pcrose said:


> I made a roast with okra.


nice!!! congrats


----------



## pcrose

had a bologna sandwich.


----------



## Guest

Grilled Pork Loins with Chili Powder, and a side of Creamy Ruffaleo..and a McCain desert cake !


----------



## scent troll

i dunno what im doing today. im thinking some home made tacos and ...well tacos i guess. what else do ya need really? just lots of toilet paper


----------



## SeedlessOne

Made some cannabutter, and now making some tasty butter cookies.


----------



## Doktordet

n0bie said:


> Raspeball !! freaky norwegian food !!


when i first read your post, I thought it said "norwegian *wood*"!


----------



## pcrose

scrambled eggs and toast


----------



## Doktordet

Today, I will make some beef kebobs and also grilled tilapia. Its bbq weather here in NJ today and Im in the process of firing up the grill!


----------



## pcrose

had mickey d's for lunch


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i'm making a bunch of party food for ufc 83 tonight.... bbq meatballs and smokies, chicken wings, salsa, and possibly some other stuff if i have time.


----------



## pcrose

would like to go to your party.


----------



## scent troll

i just slept all evening and night. although its 630am, im bout to make some serious food. i iz hungry


----------



## pcrose

had a bananna and orange juice with grapefruit juice.


----------



## scent troll

^^^ hippy


----------



## nismo driver

chicken wings again.

tossed in a dry rub then on the grill for 2+hours so far at around 220 - 250 degrees with hickory smoke

made wing sauce with a special blend of ketchup, wostershire, franks red hot, roasted red and green peppers, roasted garlic, butter, brown sugar all pureed and mopped one side after 45 minute then the other side 45 minutes later. checking for temp in 20 minutes to see if they are done.

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## pcrose

had chili for lunch dunno what dinner will be.


----------



## Doktordet

It was beautiful yesterday, and I made some bbq pork loin, some grilled beef tenderloin tips and had a few bottles of ice-cold Rolling Rock beer.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i had two hormel hot dogs, some peanuts, and beer while watching the twins beat cleveland... pretty good day so far


----------



## pcrose

i would like to go to a bbq it is sunny for the moment today. We don't even have a bbq that is on our to get list along with a lawn mower.


----------



## scent troll

im thinking about a little taco bell tonight

just like 3-4 tacos. i have a craving. no no...I GOTTA FEVER! AND THE ONLY CURE...IS CRUNCHY TACOS!!!


----------



## pcrose

/likes authentic tacos


----------



## scent troll

as oppose to imitation tacos?


----------



## Doktordet

Rib-eye steak is on the menu tonight served with sauteed spinach on the side.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Doktordet said:


> Rib-eye steak is on the menu tonight served with sauteed spinach on the side.


ribeye is by far my favorite cut, they are so damn good


----------



## pcrose

M0RpH said:


> as oppose to imitation tacos?


yeah tacobell duh


----------



## nismo driver

ok three hours of cooking and dude the smell is unbelievable. then the flavor.. dAAAYYYYYY UUUMMM ..


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

nismo driver said:


> ok three hours of cooking and dude the smell is unbelievable. then the flavor.. dAAAYYYYYY UUUMMM ..


did you make enough for the rest of us? those look damn good... my stomach is still recovering from the mountain of hot wings i ate last night, i make mine extra hot even tho it always kills me the next day


----------



## pcrose

looks yummy and messy


----------



## nismo driver

the suace was just slightly goey but for the most part the long slow smokey cook baked it into a carmalized crust of sweet and spicey wing perfection. the roasted red pepper and garlic flavor were a spectacular base for the mild spice from the franks and cyane pepper and paprika from the dry rub..


----------



## Ja'eh

Made some BBQ beef ribs today mmmmmm!


----------



## pcrose

is making papa murphy's chicken bacon pizza


----------



## scent troll

never heard of it. i just made some pizza rolls. im going to be sick later. my stomach is already like WTF and im still eating them. these things are my drug


----------



## pcrose

you don't have papa murphys pizza in ohio?


----------



## Mettle

Chicken caesar salad. Simple, easy and tasty.


----------



## scent troll

pcrose said:


> you don't have papa murphys pizza in ohio?


not that im aware of.
we have tons of pizze chains here. papa johns...no muphys. what is that anways? authentic irish pizza?


----------



## pcrose

yes lol.
no it is the take and bake pizza chain very yummy


----------



## scent troll

what about papa allahs pizzaria?
gihad tastey, at infidel prices!
im LALALALALAvin' it!


----------



## pcrose

cornball!!!!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i am craving spaghetti right now, but if i want to make it, i would first have to go wash a pot and the pasta insert... that sounds like alot of work


----------



## scent troll

.....the pasta insert?
is that a dance from 92'?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

M0RpH said:


> .....the pasta insert?
> is that a dance from 92'?


you don't know what a pasta insert for a pot is? it's a metal insert that you use when cooking pasta that acts as a strainer, once the pasta is done cooking, you just pick up the pasta insert and all the water stays in the pot... it's nice if you hate having to grab a big ass pot of boiling water and pasta to dump it into a strainer in the sink


----------



## Doktordet

nismo driver said:


> ok three hours of cooking and dude the smell is unbelievable. then the flavor.. dAAAYYYYYY UUUMMM ..


nice!!!!!! dang!!!!!!!


----------



## scent troll

i just made a small brown baby boy


----------



## nismo driver

M0RpH said:


> i just made a small brown baby boy


look dude you made the other unnecessary post about the pizza place now this?

what seems to be the problem?

if your not going to contribute to the tread then just refrain from posting.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

hey nismo, do you just kinda eyeball everything when you make that sauce, or do you put actual measured amounts of stuff in there?


----------



## scent troll

nismo driver said:


> i just made a small brown baby boy


look dude you made the other unnecessary post about the pizza place now this?

what seems to be the problem?

if your not going to contribute to the* tread* then just refrain from posting.
[/quote]
thread...

sorry. i contribute to this board, just have my now and again off color humor. that only i find funny.

/stops posting


----------



## nismo driver

joedizzlempls said:


> hey nismo, do you just kinda eyeball everything when you make that sauce, or do you put actual measured amounts of stuff in there?


eye ball and consistancy of it

this is kind of a recipie ive been working on for a while today i stepped it up though by adding the roasted peppers and using the roasted garlic instead of raw then blending it, then smoking the wings instad of traditionally grilling.

generally i use about what i think would be enough franks red hot for the amount of wings im making then use just enough wostershire to get a bit of taste, just enough ketchup to thicken it with out dulling down the other flavors, garlic about two or three cloves, about a table spoon of butter because butter is good and about a teaspoon of brown sugar to make it kind of sweet. then today with the red peppers i used about a 1/8 of a red and 1/8 of a green pepper that i had grilled a few days ago.

also i rub the wings with Lysander's Chicken Rub

http://allseasoning.com/rubs.htm

it would probably be good with just the rub but who settles for that if you could make it crazy good with the mother of all sauces.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

haha, i hear ya, i am always messing around with sauces for wings. i have my tried and true buffalo sauce that i make quite a bit, but i always try new stuff, last summer i made a really good thai-inspired sauce to toss the wings in and then i made a peanut dipping sauce... it was money


----------



## Nick G

today i MADE myself get off the seat at the chinese buffet and go home.
VERY very lathargic.


----------



## scent troll

ah nismo...i actually do have a question about wings...
dry rub cajun wings. recomend anything specific?


----------



## nismo driver

joedizzlempls said:


> haha, i hear ya, i am always messing around with sauces for wings. i have my tried and true buffalo sauce that i make quite a bit, but i always try new stuff, last summer i made a really good thai-inspired sauce to toss the wings in and then i made a peanut dipping sauce... it was money


nice

i found an aweseom thai shrimp mariade last fall, it was like coconut milk, soy sauce, jalapano, calantro i think then i skewered teh shrimp with chuncks of pinapple which is awesome grilled


----------



## Piranha_man

I made it up a badass hill with my new Jeep.
It was pretty kickass... amazing where that thing will go!
(Blows my former Toyota 4WD truck away... nothing against the truck, but damn!)


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

nismo driver said:


> haha, i hear ya, i am always messing around with sauces for wings. i have my tried and true buffalo sauce that i make quite a bit, but i always try new stuff, last summer i made a really good thai-inspired sauce to toss the wings in and then i made a peanut dipping sauce... it was money


nice

i found an aweseom thai shrimp mariade last fall, it was like coconut milk, soy sauce, jalapano, calantro i think then i skewered teh shrimp with chuncks of pinapple which is awesome grilled
[/quote]
i mix coconut milk and sriracha (thai chili sauce) and marinate my shrimp in that for a few hours or overnight, skewer and grill and then garnish with cilantro... that is one of my favorite ways to cook shrimp


----------



## pcrose

I swear everyone 4wheels in oregon.


----------



## nismo driver

pcrose said:


> I swear everyone 4wheels in oregon.


is there anything else to do? do those folks eve have a choice? are there regular roads there?


----------



## scent troll

i made tacos today. had a really early dinner. tacos are purhaps the easiest and most fail proof food. 
i have some left over pasta from last night i might have later. pene pasta, brocolli, alfredo sauce, red peppers, parsley, peas and seasoned chicken. its a pretty light dish actually.


----------



## Piranha_man

nismo driver said:


> I swear everyone 4wheels in oregon.


is there anything else to do? do those folks eve have a choice? are there regular roads there?
[/quote]

Uh yeah... and get this! They just introduced us Oregonians to flushing toilets!

(Pretty funny how people think California is all up on sh*t and nobody thinks Washington is behind the times... here we are right in between the two and people think we're still riding horses and shitting in outhouses!)









Ought tuh come visit Orygun sumtime! Ya jees might be su-prized!


----------



## pcrose

chicken nuggets


----------



## pcrose

sausage and mashed potatoes.


----------



## nismo driver

pcrose said:


> sausage and mashed potatoes.


bangers and mash?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

I'm going to have to try that wing sauce nis, sounds good

I made bacon wrapped fillet mignon w/seared potatoes and veges last night after work.
Tasty!


----------



## MiGsTeR

With all this nice suggestions... Any1 wanna cook for me? Haha


----------



## pcrose

mashed potatoes and cottage cheese


----------



## nismo driver

grilled chicken patties from arthur ave little italy with roasted garlic and grilled asparagus


----------



## mike123

i made a trip to mcdonalds and now im wishing i didnt


----------



## nismo driver

mike123 said:


> i made a trip to mcdonalds and now im wishing i didnt


you never own mcdonalds it owns you


----------



## Nick G

mike123 said:


> i made a trip to mcdonalds and now im wishing i didnt


yeah, thats why i dont eat at mcdonalds anymore haha

i made turkey burgers on the george forman.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Nick G said:


> i made a trip to mcdonalds and now im wishing i didnt


yeah, thats why i dont eat at mcdonalds anymore haha

i made turkey burgers on the george forman.
[/quote]
turkey burgers on the foreman is one of my favorite meals, i actually have some ground turkey thawing out for tomorrow night and i went and got all the burger fixins today... i'm pretty sure i eat turkey burgers at least two or three times a week.


----------



## Nick G

yeah they are real tasty. 
i gotta get my grill back from my girls moms house, start firing that thing up again now that its nice out


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Nick G said:


> yeah they are real tasty.
> i gotta get my grill back from my girls moms house, start firing that thing up again now that its nice out


i think i'm gonna fire up the grill tomorrow before it starts to storm, it was 75 here today, it's supposed to be about the same temp tomorrow with thunderstorms coming in the evening and then it's supposed to snow and be colder than hell starting friday. minnesota is crazy, as they say "if you don't like the weather here in minnesota... wait a minute"


----------



## pcrose

loves turkey burger I use it in kev's spaghetti. shoosh


----------



## pcrose

spaghetti


----------



## LS1FDRx7

My tonight's dinner.

Silverside whole body tiny fish sautee with hosin sauce with onion slices and red pepper jack
Some greens, not sure what it is by roommate cooked it. Has a spicy exotic taste to it.
2 Slices of small portion pork loins.

can't forget the 4 cup portion of rice!


----------



## pcrose

looks pretty yummy


----------



## LS1FDRx7

Sooooooooo good.









It's all gone in matter of minutes


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

You took the time to take photos of your food and write your username on a card before you took the photos dam wat a guy.


----------



## LS1FDRx7

lol, I just found out about this thread earlier today. So I thought I wipe something that has to do with fish and make it taste good. Down it went and it's damn good. First post on the food thread


----------



## ZOSICK

I made 3 people unemployed, I'm not proud of it but the bottom 6% had to go....


----------



## Doktordet

LS1FDRx7 said:


> My tonight's dinner.
> 
> Silverside whole body tiny fish sautee with hosin sauce with onion slices and red pepper jack
> Some greens, not sure what it is by roommate cooked it. Has a spicy exotic taste to it.
> 2 Slices of small portion pork loins.
> 
> can't forget the 4 cup portion of rice!
> 
> View attachment 166631
> 
> 
> View attachment 166632


looks awesome!!!


----------



## pcrose

either a hotpocket or a sandwich.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

spaghetti w/ meatballs and marinara


----------



## scent troll

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I made 3 people unemployed, I'm not proud of it but the bottom 6% had to go....


nothing quite fills you up like temporarily ruining people lives. delicious


----------



## Doktordet

had spaghetti


----------



## scent troll

burger and dogs right off the grill
some fruit salad (fresh cut mango, banana, pineapple, blue berry, black berry, strawberry)
and lots of root beer


----------



## ZOSICK

M0RpH said:


> I made 3 people unemployed, I'm not proud of it but the bottom 6% had to go....


nothing quite fills you up like temporarily ruining people lives. delicious








[/quote]

I bet you smell pretty.

smart ass.

squill like a pig(deliverance)....


----------



## scent troll

good movie

tonight im making sleep. im gonna need plenty of it
sorry for the hard day there 06.







heres to you partner


----------



## pcrose

I am going to the casino tommorow. I think I just thought of the wrong thread. 
/Is sleepy.


----------



## pcrose

probably mickey d's for breakfast


----------



## Dr. Giggles

12 piece sushi deluxe with salad and a soup...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Dr. Giggles said:


> 12 piece sushi deluxe with salad and a soup...


i'm very jealous...

i made eggs, turkey breakfast sausage, and toast for a late brunch today, it was quite tasty


----------



## Doktordet

Dr. Giggles said:


> 12 piece sushi deluxe with salad and a soup...


Nice!!! Miso soup and seaweed salad i presume?


----------



## Mettle

Did up a nice little salad... Baby spinach, red cabbage, baby carrots (sliced lengthwise), sunflower seeds, almond slivers served on a garnish made of baby boc choy/sliced green onion/parsley with a homemade balsamic vinegrette (tho I didn't make it); with a couple jumbo shrimp, a small piece of haddock, and some freshly steamed crab legs opened up and the meat shaved.

All in all a good meal. Though since I'm going out partying tonight I really should've had some crutons or bread of some type with the meal to give me a firmer base, haha.


----------



## Doktordet

Mettle said:


> Did up a nice little salad... Baby spinach, red cabbage, baby carrots (sliced lengthwise), sunflower seeds, almond slivers served on a garnish made of baby boc choy/sliced green onion/parsley with a homemade balsamic vinegrette (tho I didn't make it); with a couple jumbo shrimp, a small piece of haddock, and some freshly steamed crab legs opened up and the meat shaved.
> 
> All in all a good meal. Though since I'm going out partying tonight I really should've had some crutons or bread of some type with the meal to give me a firmer base, haha.


Damn! thats one heck of a salad! Yummmmy!!!


----------



## Mettle

Doktordet said:


> Did up a nice little salad... Baby spinach, red cabbage, baby carrots (sliced lengthwise), sunflower seeds, almond slivers served on a garnish made of baby boc choy/sliced green onion/parsley with a homemade balsamic vinegrette (tho I didn't make it); with a couple jumbo shrimp, a small piece of haddock, and some freshly steamed crab legs opened up and the meat shaved.
> 
> All in all a good meal. Though since I'm going out partying tonight I really should've had some crutons or bread of some type with the meal to give me a firmer base, haha.


Damn! thats one heck of a salad! Yummmmy!!!








[/quote]

I love salads. I usually try to have one a day. But sometimes I miss... And you can't be eating the same thing every day so you have to vary it a little. It forces you to get inventive. Sometimes it works out better than other times. Tonight was good.


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Doktordet said:


> 12 piece sushi deluxe with salad and a soup...


Nice!!! Miso soup and seaweed salad i presume?








[/quote]
You got it Doc. Considering location (2nd Avenue and 53rd st., NYC) an awesome affordable and delicious sushi. It was only $11 .... I have to go there once a week, i like it so much. I work a couple blocks from there.


----------



## pcrose

probably wont be able to eat anything for awhile I am depressed. Personal reasons. When I get hungry enough I will eat something small. No it isn't an eating disorder just life.


----------



## mike123

im about to eat an empanada


----------



## pcrose

a what?


----------



## Doktordet

Dr. Giggles said:


> im about to eat an empanada


delicious!!!!! one of my faves!

I made some ramen...been cool and rainy all day here. figured this may be one of the best to eat during this weather.


----------



## Mettle

For lunch it was chicken noodle soup. Needed something to warm the body on a damp and cold day.

Dinner... Grilled pork tenderloin (bbq weather is back - yay!), home made turnip fries and a nice organic mixed green salad with the usual cut in - some green onion, cherry tomato, radish, lebanese cucumber, carrot, celery... It was good.


----------



## pcrose

turnip fries as you fry up turnips like french fries? 
has never tried that
would like some bbq zucchini right now.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

grilled up some burgers, topped them with sauteed mushrooms, tomatoes, lettuce, cheddar cheese, and pickles, served them on some fresh toasted kaiser rolls, that's all i've eaten today, but looking forward to grilling tomorrow and wednesday


----------



## MONGO 

pcrose said:


> turnip fries as you fry up turnips like french fries?
> has never tried that
> would like some bbq zucchini right now.


how do you make that?


----------



## pcrose

cut zucchini put bbq sauce on and throw it on the bbq for a bit.


----------



## Doktordet

joedizzlempls said:


> grilled up some burgers, topped them with sauteed mushrooms, tomatoes, lettuce, cheddar cheese, and pickles, served them on some fresh toasted kaiser rolls, that's all i've eaten today, but looking forward to grilling tomorrow and wednesday


damn joe. you got me lusting after such a burger right now...at 12 am!


----------



## pcrose

a chicken bake


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Doktordet said:


> grilled up some burgers, topped them with sauteed mushrooms, tomatoes, lettuce, cheddar cheese, and pickles, served them on some fresh toasted kaiser rolls, that's all i've eaten today, but looking forward to grilling tomorrow and wednesday


damn joe. you got me lusting after such a burger right now...at 12 am!
[/quote]
i love burgers, in fact, i'm about to make some more in a bit


----------



## Doktordet

sauteed canned sardines in tomato sauce with a little flair - i generously sprinkled it with finely chopped dried basil leaves.



joedizzlempls said:


> grilled up some burgers, topped them with sauteed mushrooms, tomatoes, lettuce, cheddar cheese, and pickles, served them on some fresh toasted kaiser rolls, that's all i've eaten today, but looking forward to grilling tomorrow and wednesday


damn joe. you got me lusting after such a burger right now...at 12 am!
[/quote]
i love burgers, in fact, i'm about to make some more in a bit
[/quote]

nice!


----------



## Doktordet

chinese take out


----------



## pcrose

chicken bake for lunch dunno if I am eating dinner.


----------



## Doktordet

pcrose said:


> chicken bake for lunch dunno if I am eating dinner.


give it a try.


----------



## pcrose

had a sandwich


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i am gonna make some spaghetti with meatballs and marinara here when my girl gets home, i'm pretty excited


----------



## pcrose

not a big fan of marinara I am pretty picky.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

what do you put on your spaghetti then?


----------



## pcrose

spaghetti sauce


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

marinara is just tomato sauce with herbs, so packaged spaghetti sauce pretty much is marinara, they just sometimes throw some chunks of veggies and stuff in there


----------



## pcrose

well I like spaghetti sauce with not to many spices. I love just tomato sauce.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

haha, then you love marinara sauce, that's exactly what it is


----------



## pcrose

to me marinara is thicker and has a different taste like what you use with cheese sticks.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

pcrose said:


> to me marinara is thicker and has a different taste like what you use with cheese sticks.


that's what alot of people think of when they think of marinara sauce, but it's kind of a blanket term... if you like the spaghetti sauce that is pretty much just tomato sauce with a mild herb flavor to it, then you like marinara sauce


----------



## pcrose

if it has a certain herb it makes me sick.

dunno what that herb is, I am just picky.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

hmmm... is it just that you don't like the taste or are you allergic to it?


----------



## pcrose

just don't like it gives me a tummy ache


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

pcrose said:


> just don't like it gives me a tummy ache


i know a few people that don't like rosemary or basil just because it has a pretty strong taste


----------



## Nick G

i love basil, from the way it tastes to the way it smells when its growing.
Pesto is y favorite.
tonight i had a burger with bleucheese, hot sauce and bacon. 
it was AMAZING.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Nick G said:


> i love basil, from the way it tastes to the way it smells when its growing.
> Pesto is y favorite.
> tonight i had a burger with bleucheese, hot sauce and bacon.
> it was AMAZING.


bleucheese and hot sauce is one of the best burger topping combos on the planet, but not alot of people have tried it


----------



## pcrose

has never tried it


----------



## vinniegambini

I made a hot Italian sausage sub with red and green peppers and some sweet peppers added as well. The sub was topped with melted provologne cheese and a side of amish macaroni salad. Oh Yea!!!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

pcrose said:


> I made a hot Italian sausage sub with red and green peppers and some sweet peppers added as well. The sub was topped with melted provologne cheese and a side of amish macaroni salad. Oh Yea!!!


nothin beats a good italian sub


----------



## pcrose

likes hot peppers not bell peppers.
I am really not that picky lol, honest. what is amish macaroni salad?


----------



## scent troll

not enough money, thats for sure


----------



## Dr. Giggles

pcrose said:


> likes hot peppers not bell peppers.
> I am really not that picky lol, honest. *what is amish macaroni salad?*


Add yellow mustard, lots of sugar, eggs, green and yellow bell pepper to traditional mac salad. Its actually pretty good if made right. Today I had a boring tuna melt without the bread.


----------



## vinniegambini

Amish macaroni salad is good! Go to your supermarket deli and ask them for a sample. I like that better than the traditional macaroni salad.


----------



## Doktordet

I made something but I dont know what its called. I sauteed ground beef, onions, garlic, sweet bell peppers in olive oil then tossed in some diced potatoes and some laurel leaves.



vinniegambini said:


> Amish macaroni salad is good! Go to your supermarket deli and ask them for a sample. I like that better than the traditional macaroni salad.


/loves macaroni salad


----------



## pcrose

has been lazy. I had beefaroni.


----------



## pcrose

made mac and cheese and polska sausage mixed in.


----------



## pcrose

eggs and potatoes with cheese on top


----------



## Doktordet

Just got home from a function. And the kegged Heineken was just superb. now...Im wasted....


----------



## pcrose

would like to be buzzed


----------



## scent troll

i went to this diner by my house today. its a tiny place that used to be an insurance office or something. got a bunch of dollar dogs and burgers with fries. good stuff man. for some reaon it tastes so much better when its diner food.


----------



## pcrose

hole in the wall diners are awesome.


----------



## Doktordet

the hangover is craaaazyyy...ugh.


----------



## Dr. Giggles

pcrose said:


> hole in the wall diners are awesome.


Agreed, there's one in Jersey I pass on the way to work called "The Jefferson Diner". They were on that show on the food network diners and dives or whatever that show is called. I know i got most of it but the beginning part. Really good diner. Today I am making "jerk chicken" using walkerswood jamaican jerk seasoning. MArinating in it while im typing away. Cant wait till dinner time.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i am going to be eating a ton of mexican food and partying tonight for cinco de mayo, i'm hoping someone brings empenadas, i'm just gonna make some pico de gallo and grill up some marinated steaks to chop up if people want tacos or fajitas


----------



## Doktordet

joedizzlempls said:


> i am going to be eating a ton of mexican food and partying tonight for cinco de mayo, i'm hoping someone brings empenadas, i'm just gonna make some pico de gallo and grill up some marinated steaks to chop up if people want tacos or fajitas


dont forget the Alkaseltzer. Too much of that stuff could give you heartburn.


----------



## waldron

made chicken salad wrap


----------



## Doktordet

I didnt make anything tonight. Exhausted. Had pizza & buffalo wings delivered.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

well, i got a few pounds of steak, a few pounds of chicken, tomatoes, onions, green and red peppers, romaine lettuce, sour cream, few different types of cheese, tortillas, avacadoes, limes, some spices and herbs, and some salsa, we're havin a taco and fajita bar...

i also bought a bunch of patron, some dos equis, and some corona...... and now i must bid you all farewell for a bit, i gots to get my cinco de mayo party on


----------



## pcrose

my mum invited me over for taco monday!!!!!

Is a taco nut!!!!!


----------



## ChilDawg

I'm sure that I made a bunch of students cry without meaning to do that. Will have to look at my e-mail after I'm done proctoring this exam to be sure.

/Hates final exam time.


----------



## Plowboy

Made two packs of ramen noodles in the coffee pot!


----------



## tison 30

ShoalNotShark said:


> Made two packs of ramen noodles in the coffee pot!


wtf haha howd you do that?


----------



## Plowboy

all ya do is just crush it up enough to fit in the top of the coffee pot. then put just enough water in to cover the top of the noodles and let it sit till there done


----------



## pcrose

lol has never heard of making ramen in the coffe pot either. Matt it's okay if you made them cry I am sure you didn't mean to. Math is hard for me too so if I was in your class I would probably cry.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i have a recipe to share.... salt, patron, and lime.... enjoy in moderation please


----------



## Plowboy

hear hear


----------



## Doktordet

made spaghetti


----------



## pcrose

chicken nuggets


----------



## Plowboy

I telepathically ordered a pizza, but it didnt work.


----------



## pcrose

you need an avatar


----------



## Plowboy

pcrose said:


> you need an avatar


<--- good?


----------



## Plowboy

why does it show an avatar in my profile but not when i post?


----------



## pcrose

it is showing it now. Host your future avatars on photobucket.


----------



## Plowboy

pcrose said:


> it is showing it now. Host your future avatars on photobucket.


 thank you. and did you point chilli dog to my other post? if you did thanks that that to!


----------



## pcrose

lol he probably just went in there because he loves math.

always here to help


----------



## pcrose

may make shrimp tonight I think I might just boil them and then put some taco sauce on them or put just some pepper on.


----------



## pcrose

kungpao chicken


----------



## waldron

made taco's which led me to drop the browns at the super bowl


----------



## scent troll

droped my computer off to get fixed today. should have it back by weekend. im excited. system will be completely cleaned. all ill have is windows xp with NOTHING else.


----------



## waldron

lol spring cleaning get all the porn out lo














lol all winter eh morph


----------



## scent troll

nah, actually reinstall all the drivers after i nuked the system and reinstalled windows lol

i found out after starting it up that i had windows, but no sound, internet connect, usb port, etc lol

they charged me $60 to install all the drivers and clean anything else up.


----------



## waldron

awesome, yea i had to send mine right to hp, i havnt herd from them , so i have no clue whats going on


----------



## scent troll

how long has it been?

i have a dell. it was a hand me down from my brother. its an older system (4 years?) but it still runs pretty damn smooth for what i use it for.

what was wrong with your laptop and when did ya send it?


----------



## waldron

keep board, leds. mousepad, speakers, batttery.. lol i should say whats not wrong lol...

been 2 weeks


----------



## Doktordet

had a vegan dinner in the city. it was pretty good.


----------



## scent troll

i had yet another subway today
she loaded me up with so many jalapenos man! good but god damn. my tounge was like WTFFFFFFFFFF are you doing asshole?!


----------



## pcrose

had subwy yesterday a chicken bacon ranch with extra jalapenos.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i made some soup earlier, i'm about to make some spaghetti here in a bit, it will go very nicely with the 40s i just picked up from the store


----------



## waldron

i am about to make my bed sleep time peace out


----------



## pcrose

is about to go make dreams.


----------



## pcrose

Today I will finally make shrimp
yesterday I had lots of liquor that some bar made me and chicken strips for dinner


----------



## pcrose

going out to breakfast with kev and his mum. Dunno what my mum has planned she may go fishing or something like that so she is suppose to call me.


----------



## -NBKK-

Turkey tonight, with all the trimmings. hmmhmm


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Took my old lady out to our favorite Italian restaurant in Sussex Cty NJ called Fratellis. Took a one day vacation from my low carb routine. A bowl of pasta fagioli (pronounced fazool), clams oreganato, bruschetta, veal classico parmigiano. I had more carbs today than i do in a week, but it was soooooo good







My old lady had the portabella mushrooms stuffed with italian sausage with melted garganzola cheese on top, bruschetta and veal rollatini with veggies.


----------



## pcrose

cereal for dinner


----------



## [email protected]°

A trip to the place where my wedding is going to be in November for Mothers Day brunch with my fiancee's family


----------



## Nick G

i made chicken parm for my mom!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Nick G said:


> i made chicken parm for my mom!


atta boy nick

i just got done eating pasta and meat sauce with ground turkey instead of sausage... i felt like experimenting tonight and it actually turned out pretty well


----------



## waldron

/just made chicken


----------



## Nick G

joedizzlempls said:


> i made chicken parm for my mom!


atta boy nick

i just got done eating pasta and meat sauce with ground turkey instead of sausage... i felt like experimenting tonight and it actually turned out pretty well
[/quote]
me and my girl made that on friday, with turkey as well... its really good.. and healthier


----------



## waldron

chicken is so healthy just dont eat the skin


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Nick G said:


> i made chicken parm for my mom!


atta boy nick

i just got done eating pasta and meat sauce with ground turkey instead of sausage... i felt like experimenting tonight and it actually turned out pretty well
[/quote]
me and my girl made that on friday, with turkey as well... its really good.. and healthier








[/quote]
haha, i think you and i already had a conversation about how good ground turkey was, i'm all about the turkey burgers man


----------



## Nick G

indeed.
you know the turkey was almst the national bird?
Benjamin franklin didnt like the Bald Eagles personality, and he tried to make it be the Turkey. but he got shot down.
learned that yesterday while i was poopin in a random facts book.


----------



## waldron

I SAW A BALD EAGLE TODAY FOR THE FIRST TIME AT THE ZOON THERE HUGGGGGE


----------



## Nick G

^^ yeah dude, they are relly big, and really cool birds as well.


----------



## waldron

I was like look at thoes TALONS RIP MY HEAD OFFFFF


----------



## Doktordet

I made a video today...not too good though...but here it is anyway. (warning: may wake up sleeping babies)

http://i123.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid123.photobucket.com/albums/o318/Pritong_Galunggong/Title1-Chapter1-0_0.flv


----------



## scent troll

i made it official with the new job offer today. im taking it!


----------



## Doktordet

^^^^congrats Morph.


----------



## pcrose

cheerios


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Holy sh*t thats some awesome guitar playing man.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

leftovers.... boo


----------



## -NBKK-

joedizzlempls said:


> leftovers.... boo


Ya i hear ya. Cold turkey sucks.


----------



## pcrose

that's why i love cereal.


----------



## Doktordet

speakyourmind said:


> Holy sh*t thats some awesome guitar playing man.


thanks. but I really dont play well.


----------



## pcrose

just keep practicing


----------



## scent troll

had mr chicken for dinner

didnt make anything today


----------



## waldron

/just made my family backbacon and egg mcmuffins, lol screw mcdonalds i got one in my kitchen


----------



## pcrose

protein shake for breakfast


----------



## waldron

protien shakes are DISCUSTING>........


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

turkey sandwich... anybody got any suggestions for dinner? just had a job interview and i'm feelin pretty good, i think a good dinner is in order


----------



## waldron

breaded veal on a bun with fried muchrooms and a lightly spiced tomato sauce


----------



## pcrose

yuck.
/is making tritip with sweetcorn


----------



## NegativeSpin

I put gravy master and red devil cayenne pepper sauce on chicken tenders.


----------



## ZOSICK

I grilled some dead animal with bell peppers olive oil, salt and pepper.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I grilled some dead animal with bell peppers olive oil, salt and pepper.


what kind of dead animal flesh did you grill?


----------



## ZOSICK

joedizzlempls said:


> I grilled some dead animal with bell peppers olive oil, salt and pepper.


what kind of dead animal flesh did you grill?
[/quote]

elk


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I grilled some dead animal with bell peppers olive oil, salt and pepper.


what kind of dead animal flesh did you grill?
[/quote]

elk
[/quote]
very nice, i really like elk, alot of people think it's too gamey, but i it's really good


----------



## pcrose

my da and my papaw use to catch elk and deer so I probably haven't had any deer or elk for like 10 years







miss my papaw(grandpa)


----------



## MONGO 

anyone ever eat horse meat? I hear its good.


----------



## pcrose

eww and never


----------



## Doktordet

i made some hamburger today


----------



## r1dermon

egg omlettes with apple cinnamon sausage, peppers, onions, bella mushrooms, tomato's, cheese, turkey, ham, broccolli...and all the fixins. with shredded potato hash on the side. was a bitch to clean up but damn supper was good tonight.


----------



## pcrose

good without the ham and the shrooms and the peppers unless they were jalapenos.


----------



## r1dermon

RockinTimbz said:


> anyone ever eat horse meat? I hear its good.


never tried it. rabbit is really really good (but expensive as sh*t), buffalo i recommend to anyone who likes hamburger. on occasion i'll run into something like venison or ostrich. supposedly there's a place in NH that has all kinds of exotic sh*t like rattlesnake, turtle, alligator, squab, and stuff like that. i'll have to look for horsemeat though. im trying to find as much different sh*t to try lately. buffalo is my new favorite definitely. so much better than regular beef.


----------



## pcrose

cheerios


----------



## Nick G

also had cheerios! haha
with cut up strawberries in it.


----------



## [email protected]°

r1dermon said:


> anyone ever eat horse meat? I hear its good.


never tried it. rabbit is really really good (but expensive as sh*t), buffalo i recommend to anyone who likes hamburger. on occasion i'll run into something like venison or ostrich. supposedly there's a place in NH that has all kinds of exotic sh*t like rattlesnake, turtle, alligator, squab, and stuff like that. i'll have to look for horsemeat though. im trying to find as much different sh*t to try lately. buffalo is my new favorite definitely. so much better than regular beef.
[/quote]

I just had a cup of buffalo/bison chilli...

The resturant next door to my work is a buffalo place. It's owned by Ted Turner and the bison are raised on his farms in Montanna

http://www.tedsmontanagrill.com/


----------



## pcrose

didn't have strawberries







I should have put a bananna in it.


----------



## Doktordet

i gotta try that buffalo/bison place Bake. Where's it at in NJ?


----------



## pcrose

you have all these restaurants on the eastcoast but none over on the westside. All though we have reo's ribs snoop's uncle's place. Haven't tried it yet it is in hillsboro, OR


----------



## waldron

pizza pizza made it for me


----------



## [email protected]°

Doktordet said:


> i gotta try that buffalo/bison place Bake. Where's it at in NJ?


It's in NYC on 51st street at 6th Ave. Right next to the SNY studio where I work... No NJ locations yet...


----------



## pcrose

chicken bacon ranch pizza


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

made some ramen for lunch, i'm cookin up some shrimp for dinner


----------



## pcrose

had spicy italien lol from subway.

extra jalapenos


----------



## pcrose

went to the asian supermarket with my friend and got softshelled crab. So yummy. I couln't read half the stuff in there and they have the tiniest bit of english on the package you almost have to squint. It was really fun I got a bunch of different instant soups and seaweed crackers and squid jerkey.


----------



## Doktordet

Bake at 98.6° said:


> went to the asian supermarket with my friend and got softshelled crab. So yummy. I couln't read half the stuff in there and they have the tiniest bit of english on the package you almost have to squint. It was really fun I got a bunch of different instant soups and seaweed crackers and squid jerkey.


I love those instant chinese soups that you just add one egg. ive got a whole bunch in my pantry. Oh and the squid jerky - mmmmmmm!


----------



## pcrose

had seafood platter down at a restaurant on the waterfront. It is fun hanging with friends. We then later went to my friend's house and sat at the table drinking beers and having interesting conversations.


----------



## Dr. Giggles

pcrose said:


> had seafood platter down at a restaurant on the waterfront. It is fun hanging with friends. We then later went to my friend's house and sat at the table drinking beers and having interesting conversations.


Nice breakfast :laugh: ... I know







.... Just made a huge italian salad with fresh mozzarella, sundried tomatoes, roasted peppers, purple onion, chopped garlic, cherry tomatoes on a bed of fresh romaine lettuce.


----------



## pcrose

sounds tasty. That was last night lol haven't had breakfast yet.


----------



## cueball

heres a new one i bet " lobster and eggs" kind of like a lobster omlet,,
its realy good and makes the eggs a nice orange color


----------



## scent troll

had prime rib with the gf. she had ny strip. was good.


----------



## ChilDawg

I made a couple plates of strawberries.


----------



## [email protected]°

A BBQ Beef Sandwich out of some leftover brisket I cooked a couple nights ago...


----------



## scent troll

bbq beef is awesome! my favorite fair food
we went to outback for our steaks. was pretty good. i never ate so much so fast.. im still full


----------



## pcrose

sushi


----------



## pcrose

went to a restaurant and had a spicy burger. The restaurant is called calamity janes . there drinks suck though. It was my bro's 21st birthday.


----------



## scent troll

whats a good sushi to get for a newbie>?


----------



## pcrose

for a newbie california role otherwise just pick one up and try it and eat it. Don't think I have ever actually eaten raw sushi. just the rolls of cooked crab, tuna, salmon.


----------



## notaverage

damn it...I had a piece of Prime rib that I had left over from the other night!
It was SO GOOD!!!
It was the END CUT...dman thats good!


----------



## scent troll

i had prime rib yesterday! so good man. the gf hated it lol
she insists it tastes like blood lol
nothing like a baked potato, prime rib (medium rare) and brocoli


----------



## notaverage

medium rare is good....let it bleed...mahsed potatoes with garlic...yum yum boy.


----------



## waldron

/just made some oatmeal and had some roman salad


----------



## pcrose

made mashed potatoes and chicken stroganoff


----------



## scent troll

we really need to delete the Last Post Game thread and replace it with this in HOF

seriously. who else agrees?


----------



## pcrose

put it in the suggestions

I mean have a mod look into it so that we can have it in the hall of fame.


----------



## Ægir

pcrose said:


> for a newbie california role otherwise just pick one up and try it and eat it. Don't think I have ever actually eaten raw sushi. just the rolls of cooked crab, tuna, salmon.


I think Sushimi is raw... i could be wrong, not an expert, but i do love to eat so... my favorite is the double orgasm roll from this place in denver, basically a modified California roll covered in cream cheese and browned with a torch... mmmmmmm


----------



## scent troll

sushi is with rice, sashimi is just raw fish, no rice.


----------



## pcrose

sushi was developed to be raw but not everyone likes it raw so it is still sushi just with cooked seafood.


----------



## pcrose

leftover stroganoff


----------



## pcrose

Tacos


----------



## Rick james

I had tacos to whoo its like the twilight zone or somthing. lol


----------



## pcrose

Yeah, mine didn't turn out very good. I think it is because I used corn tortillas instead of flour.


----------



## Rick james

do you like soft or hard shells? I preffer soft but thats just me.


----------



## pcrose

I prefer hard tacos


----------



## pcrose

haven't made anything yet, I ate a big breakfast at a restaurant. Kielbasa omelette


----------



## pcrose

peanutbutter and jelly


----------



## [email protected]°

I'm going to finish making some baby back ribs when I get home.

I put the dry rub on last night, and will cook them when I get home...

No smoker, so I am braising them in the oven...

Recipe credit to Sir Alton Brown:
http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/re...6_11125,00.html


----------



## Piranha_man

Tried something different today...

Boiled up 2 packages of Top Ramen noodles, drained, added the seasoning, then put some olive oil in a frying pan and fried 'em a bit.
Was pretty good!

Next time I'm gonna try it with a couple eggs mixed in.


----------



## pcrose

sounds good disco stu


----------



## pcrose

bologna sandwich


----------



## waldron

thats nasty lol hamm and cheezewiz is da sh*t lol


----------



## WorldBelow07

CHUNKY SOUP


----------



## [email protected]°

I reheated the ribs I made last nigtht and shared them with my co worker....


----------



## beercandan

Rick james said:


> I reheated the ribs I made last nigtht and shared them with my co worker....


how do you make ribs?? curious cause i love ribs but they a pain to cook for me


----------



## waldron

damn you stuff your tacos lol


----------



## [email protected]°

beercandan said:


> I reheated the ribs I made last nigtht and shared them with my co worker....


*how do you make ribs?? curious cause i love ribs but they a pain to cook for me*
[/quote]

I just followed a recipe I got from food network

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/re...6_11125,00.html

It is pretty simple, and the results are delicious!!!


----------



## beercandan

i will try it this weekend...thanx bake


----------



## [email protected]°

beercandan said:


> i will try it this weekend...thanx bake


I didnt have jalepeno spice so I added a little extra cayenne...

I also didnt have Worcestershire's sauce either and had to make my own...

I suggest you just use Lea, and Perrins...

On the show he said the best way to retrieve the liquid from the foil after they are done is to let them coll a few minutes. Then gently pick up the foiled ribs keeping them flat and kinda "crack" them like an egg over a sauce pan by bringing the ends together... IT WORKS!!

I would also recomend that you taste the glaze first to see how much you really like it... If you have a BBQ sauce you really like, you might either want to use that, or blend it with the glaze.

My glaze was really good, but lacked the ingredients I didnt have in the Worchestershire sauce which would have better balanced the flavor, but it was good none the less...

Give it a shot!! It really does make some seriously amazing ribs!!


----------



## scent troll

mint choc chip ice cream


----------



## pcrose

kyle stop spamming my thread.
meatball stroganoff it came out of a box lol. I am very talented.


----------



## scent troll

whole lot of fast food today
yuck! havent done that in a long long time. and i think after today...it shall be a long long time before i do it again.


----------



## pcrose

this one isn't bad


----------



## nismo driver

my memorial day weekend grill fest

this was brisket and wings BBq smoked sooooooo damn good the wings were my special recipie the brisket was rubbed then mopped with a vinger, apple cider viniger, onion, garlic, habanero pepper, and pale ale mop sauce that was good enough to drink alone. the wings smoked for 3 hours then got crisped off on a hot grill, the brisket smoked/bbq at 200 - 225 for around 7 hours. .


----------



## pcrose

made bacon and eggs


----------



## cueball

pcrose said:


> bologna sandwich










you are joking right we call that poor mans food down i didn't think anyone that wasn't on well fair would eat it here i got a quick question for ya everyone jokes and says lobsters are worth the same amount as bologna,,, is this true how much is bologna a pound,,? over $4.50?

and tell me this one WHAT THE HELL IS MOCK CHICKEN thats another one we joke about ive never ate it


----------



## pcrose

I dunno I buy oscar meyer. It is chicken and pork but it taste good lol.


----------



## Doktordet

Yesterday, I made some grilled steak and grilled pok loin (with bone). Today, it was spam and sauteed mix vegetables.


----------



## [email protected]°

Last night I made a bunch of Rum and Cokes...

Today, I'm hating life....


----------



## need_redz

Bacon wrapped salmon(grilled) with boiled potatoes and veggies...


----------



## Piranha_man

Medium boiled farm fresh eggs this morning with link sausages in maple syrup and fresh diced red potatoes and freshly minced garlic with herbs skilleted in extra virgin olive oil and fresh ground black pepper.

Beverages: For her- fresh squeezed orange juice, for me- fresh squeezed grapefruit juice.


----------



## pcrose

sounds yummy


----------



## Piranha_man

Thanks, it was.
I like whipping up a killer breakfast.
Out here in Central Oregon we have access to all the farm fresh stuff which really makes a difference.


----------



## Omnius

Im made a hornet enclosure...


----------



## Piranha_man

Did it work?
Did you get stung?


----------



## shoal king

swiss chalet


----------



## Piranha_man

"_Made_" a call to Papa's Pizza and ordered a large Pepperoni, black olive, pineapple and mushroom with extra sauce on thin crust.


----------



## [email protected]°

I did the same to Pearls Chinese resturant...

I got Gen Tso's Chicken, Hot and Sour Soup, fried brown rice, and an eggroll..


----------



## pcrose

shoal king said:


> swiss chalet


explain


----------



## Doktordet

Made beef stew for tonight.


----------



## pcrose

made chicken veggie bisquit dish( casserole)


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Big Mac from Mcdonalds. Ive eaten at very expensive restaurants and have tried a lot of different foods but Mcdonalds beats it all.


----------



## need_redz

speakyourmind said:


> Big Mac from Mcdonalds. Ive eaten at very expensive restaurants and have tried a lot of different foods but Mcdonalds beats it all.


Spoken like a true American!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

I grilled baby back ribs for the Pens game the other night..

Salt, garlic powder, cumin, cayenne pepper, and black pepper were the ingredients for the rub. Then I let the ribs sit out while I prepared the charcoal.

I used a pan of water in the grill to avoid drying them out

Then soaked mesquite wood wrapped in foil for smoke. Cooked at low temp (about 220) for 2.5hrs, last 5 mins applied bbq sauce..

Mmmmmm turned out fantastic


----------



## Piranha_man

Dude, that sounds awesome!

This morning I "Made" a stop at Sonic... they're new in our town and it was my first Sonic experience.
From noon on, there is a line so long that they've hired two flaggers in orange vests just to direct the traffic to Sonic!
It's insane!

Well, I got a cheeseburger with light mayo and yeah, it was pretty good.
(I'm not a huge fan of fast food, but this really was pretty good all things considered.)

I just HAD to see what all the big hoopla was about Sonic.


----------



## Nick G

they run sonic ads here on tv so much. but the closest sonic to my house is 3 hours away. its not bad i had it before, but its way to far. they are wasting so much money on advertising when noone can go there.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Piranha_man said:


> Dude, that sounds awesome!


Thanks, and they were. I recommend that rib recipie.









In fact, I need to make it again very soon!!! Mmm.. One word of caution.---> do not cook 
this recipie on too high of heat, it will ruin it. Make absolutely certain the temp is mid to low 200 degree range -then you can cook it even longer if desired.

The smoked brisket Nismo posted sounds awesome as well.


----------



## pcrose

had mickey d's. Too lazy to cook today.


----------



## nismo driver

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Dude, that sounds awesome!


Thanks, and they were. I recommend that rib recipie.









In fact, I need to make it again very soon!!! Mmm.. One word of caution.---> do not cook 
this recipie on too high of heat, it will ruin it. Make absolutely certain the temp is mid to low 200 degree range -then you can cook it even longer if desired.

The smoked brisket Nismo posted sounds awesome as well.
[/quote]

those ribs sound like my style low an slow is the key to getting the normally tough connective tissue to break down and for the fat to render off the meat and keep it moist, personally i dont like the water pan in favor of a dry smoke but the steam does help maintain moisture and to an extend keeps the temp stable.


----------



## pcrose

soup in a can. I will cook in a couple of weeks.


----------



## shoal king

pcrose said:


> swiss chalet


explain
[/quote]

it's a very good resturant up here... in canada eh


----------



## pcrose

oh, I have never been to canada


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

need_redz said:


> Big Mac from Mcdonalds. Ive eaten at very expensive restaurants and have tried a lot of different foods but Mcdonalds beats it all.


Spoken like a true American!
[/quote]

Not American.


----------

